# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  [phobie] elles sont parmi nous : les araignes

## LineLe

Bonjour tout le monde !

Je me considre comme tant quelqu'un de normalement constitu, et de plus ou moins quilibr. Comme la plupart des gens, je n'ai jamais aim les araignes, mais je n'en ai jamais eu peur... jusque samedi dernier  ::roll::  
en allant dans ma salle de bains pour me doucher, compltement dans le brouillard, je dplace mes serviettes qui sont sur le bord de ma baignoire, et l je tombe nez  nez avec la chose la plus immonde que j'ai jamais vu : elle tait norme, marron, velue et hideuse... et gigantesque
Aprs avoir pouss un cri de surprise (a rveille) j'ai couru pour chercher mon fidle aspirateur et je lui ai fait la chasse, les 1200W de mon aspirateur ayant eu raison d'elle... 
Or hier soir j'ai appris que ces choses ne meurent pas dans les aspirateurs, mais qu'elles ressortent de l'appareil et reprennent une vie tout  fait normal... voire mme qu'elles pondent leurs oeufs dedans...  :8O:  
bref depuis samedi j'ai littralement peur de ces choses, et depuis hier soir je ne suis pas tranquille, je l'imagien partout, et le moindre cheveu qui me chatouille le dos je suis blme... Il faut que j'autopsie mon sac
Certains en ont effectivement dj vu sortir des aspirateurs ou c'est juste un truc pour effrayer les jeunes filles qui ont peur de ces normes petites btes ?  ::oops::

----------


## ben_harper

En tout cas c'est sur qu'elle n'aura aucun mal  ressortir.

----------


## soforever

Sans effrayer les jeunes filles, je vais te donner une petite statistique trs srieuse (google tmoignera pour retrouver l'tude).

*Au cours d'une vie, il y a en moyenne 8 corps trangers vivants (araignes et autres) qui pntrent notre corps par nos orifices (bouches, nez) durant notre sommeil !*

Alors je ne sais pas quel ge tu as mais tout reste  penser que ca t'est dj arriv (tout comme  moi  ::?:  )

Bonne journe !

----------


## Kenji

Si a se trouve elle a survcu et elle va pondre plein d'oeufs dans le sac et elles vont toutes sortir une nuit  ::aie::  

Enfin perso,je prfre les coups de balais au moins j'ai plus de doute aprs  ::D:

----------


## Deadpool

Hello!

Comme dit Ben Harper, elle peut trs bien ressortir, a dpend de la conception de ton aspirateur.

Les aspirateur les plus rcents ont en effet un dispositif anti-retour. Cela l'empchera donc de ressortir d'elle mme (sauf bien sur en ouvrant l'aspi pour changer le sac).

Les aspirateurs plus anciens n'ont pas ce dispositif anti-retour donc il peut arriver que tu retrouve l'araigne en train de se balader tranquillement.  ::aie:: 

Bon, relativisons le risque, si elle tait vraiment grosse, elle peut trs bien avoir t mise en pice par la turbine d'aspiration de l'air.

Disons que le pire qui puisse t'arriver, c'est qu'elle ponde dans le sac, car elle peut trs bien survivre pendant un certain temps. Je pense en effet qu'elle peut trouver de la nourriture dans le sac.

Sinon le moyen le plus sr de se dbarrasser d'une araigne c'est quand mme de l'craser ou sinon tu peux la capturer dans un verre et glisser un bout de carton sous le verre pour l'emprisonner et ensuite la relcher dehors (c'est vrai quoi, elle a rien fait de mal la pauvre  ::aie:: ).

Sinon pour relativiser aussi sur la taille, un conseil, ne vas pas surtout pas en Guyane. L bas vit la plus grosse araigne du monde, la _mygale de Leblon_, un monstre ayant une envergure de 30 cm et un poids de 130g.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Comme disais ma grand-mre (qui ne vivais pas en Guyane) : les p'tites btes mangent pas les grosses !

Aprs, si tu a vraiment peur (comme ma chre et tendre en fait), je te propose l'acquisition d'un chat : t'aura plus de bbte chez toi et le chat sera nourri !  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Sinon pour relativiser aussi sur la taille, un conseil, ne vas pas surtout pas en Guyane. L bas vit la plus grosse araigne du monde, la mygale de Leblon, un monstre ayant une envergure de 30 cm et un poids de 130g.


On a pens au mme pays au mme moment !  ::king::  

Sinon pourquoi vouloir  tous prix les tuer ? Moi je prfre les attraper et les relcher plus loin...

----------


## ben_harper

Elle ne rpond plus, elle est partie mettre le feu  son aspirateur et se faire coudre les orifices...  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> *Au cours d'une vie, il y a en moyenne 8 corps trangers vivants (araignes et autres) qui pntrent notre corps par nos orifices (bouches, nez) durant notre sommeil !*


a je le savais  ::?:   mais faudrait que je dorme vraiment la bouche grande ouverte pour l'avaler celle l... autrement je vois pas par o elle rentrerait.
bon, mon aspirateur est assez rcent, mais c'est pas du super haut de gamme non plus.. j'ai peur de regarder ce qu'il y a dans le sac, en fait j'ai la frousse de la trouver dedans morte, ou pire vivante, mais j'ai aussi la frousse de ne pas la trouver dedans  ::ouin::  
et  mon got, la seule chose plus hideuse qu'une araigne immonde c'est la mme araigne explose et compltement gluante, a en met partout, c'est rpugnant.... et il est hors de question de m'en approcher  moins d'un mtre !

----------


## parp1

Sans vouloir te faire peur, il y a des espce arachnode qui ponde leur oeufs sous la peau. Tu as un bouton.... et lorsque tout le bon monde a l'interieur eclots ... je n'ose imaginez le spectacle.par exemple en se rasant le matin.

Moi ma copine est arachnophobe. a tel point quel aspire les araigne et laisse son aspi dehors la nuit suivante.

Si malencontreusement, je n'arrive pas me dbarrasser d'une araigne qu'elle a vu, et ceux dans ma chambre... elle ne dors pas dans cette pice... Enfin.

Ne t'inquiet pas il y a peux de chance que tu la revoies. SI tu la revoies, ce coup ci enterre la. lol tu sera sur quelle ne sorte pas... a moins que tu l'enterre a proximit d'une galerie de mulot... et la elle se vengera.... olalalalalala!

Courage. Pour les 8 insectes, moi c'est deja fait, j'adore les gros anetons en VTT. Ca redonne du glucose... ptdr

----------


## Nounoursonne

bienvenue au club LineLe, moi aussi j'ai horreur de ces betes l, pourtout je suis un mec, mais a n'empeche pas, meme si on se moque de moi car j'ai peur de ces petites betes  ::evilred::  .
le coup du chat c'est trs efficace, et en plus a te fait conomiser des boulettes. Mais a me repugne de la voir manger les araignes  ::vomi::

----------


## Harry

> Hello!
> 
> Comme dit Ben Harper, elle peut trs bien ressortir, a dpend de la conception de ton aspirateur.
> 
> Les aspirateur les plus rcents ont en effet un dispositif anti-retour. Cela l'empchera donc de ressortir d'elle mme (sauf bien sur en ouvrant l'aspi pour changer le sac).
> 
> Les aspirateurs plus anciens n'ont pas ce dispositif anti-retour donc il peut arriver que tu retrouve l'araigne en train de se balader tranquillement. 
> 
> Bon, relativisons le risque, si elle tait vraiment grosse, elle peut trs bien avoir t mise en pice par la turbine d'aspiration de l'air.
> ...


En gnral la turbine est derrire le sac (les salets ne passent pas dedans sinon l'aspirateur ne ferait pas long feu).

Donc effectivement il y  de bonnes chances qu'elle soit vivant dedans, du moins un temps car la poussirre peux venir boucher les pores de la peau de l'arraigne et l'axphyxier  priori.

Sinon en mthodes radicales il y  le lance flammes, c'est definitif et trs propre.
Si elle pond dans le sac ca peut tre amusant, imagine ouvrir le sac et avoir des dixsaines de petites arraignes qui dcampent dans tous les sens   ::yaisse2::

----------


## Biosox

AAAAAAAAAAAARGH!

Moi j'ai peur des araignes!!!! c'est con, je sais! Je sais que les petites btes mangent pas les grandes, mais c'est plus fort que moi.
Alors ce topic de sadiques qui disent: "c'est pas pour te faire peur, mais gnagnagna..." c'est vraiment le dernier truc que j'aurai du lire!

LinLe:
Gnralement ce que je fait quand j'en voit une: je l'aspire et ensuite je bouche le tuyau de l'aspirateur avec un gros mouchoir roul en boule. Et j'enlve pas le mouchoir  part pour utiliser l'aspi. Je veux mme pas savoir combien de temps elle peut survivre dans le sac, je fais juste gaffe en changeant le sac, mais j'en ai encore jamais vu qui sortait du sac au moment ou je le changeais.

Le pire qui me soit arriv: il y a peu (2 semaines au plus), je sors de la douche, prend mon linge, m'essuie, m'essuie, m'essuie et soudain une grosse araigne tombe du linge!!!! AAAARG! maintenant chaque fois que je vais prendre ma douche je secoue le linge comme un fou avant la douche, et avant de m'essuyer.

----------


## LineLe

> bienvenue au club LineLe, moi aussi j'ai horreur de ces betes l, pourtout je suis un mec, mais a n'empeche pas, meme si on se moque de moi car j'ai peur de ces petites betes  .
> le coup du chat c'est trs efficace, et en plus a te fait conomiser des boulettes. Mais a me repugne de la voir manger les araignes


pareil que toi, pour tout je suis un mec, mais alors ce chose l brrrrrr
pour le chat je vais voir, j'ai un collgue qui veut me refourguer le sien, mais j'aime pas trop les chats...
Biosox : je sais aussi que les petites btes ne mangent pas les grandes (c'est mme plutt le contraire visiblement, CF plus haut)
Par contre ton ide est pas mal du tout pour les ventuelles suivantes ! j'imbiberais bien le mouchoir d'insecticide... 
Hier soir j'tais limite  me demander si j'allais pas rejouer  Ripley Vs Alien

----------


## soforever

Sinon ce que tu peux faire pour rgler toutes sortes de problmes chez toi :

Tu prends un bidon d'essence (5 litres font l'affaire). Tu verses l'essence (LA TOTALITE) dans un coin recul de ta maison (le milieu du salon permet une meilleure vision des oprations).

Ensuite tu pars  la recherche de la cible avec un bobine de fil de 3 mtres (vite tout contact) avec un demi agneau au bout.

Une fois la cible repre, tu jettes dlicatement le demi-agneau  ses pattes. 

Une des feintes de la cible pourra tre de s'enfuir en courant pour se cacher : N'EN FAIT RIEN, ELLE REVIENDRA !

L commence la partie dlicate de l'opration. Si tu effectues cette manoeuvre seule prpare les vivre. Sinon tu pourras te faire ravitailler.

A l'aide d'une paire de jumelle (ou de lunette), prends position en dissimulant ta position (derrire un canap par exmeple. La cible n'a que peu de chance d'avoir une camra thermique sur elle : elle n'tait que pour nous faire peur... la conne). Tu rentres alors dans la partie nerveusement puisante du dispositif ! TU NE DOIS PAS CRAQUER AVANT ELLE !

Au bout d'un certain temps, la cible viendra manger le demi-agneau (qui doit donc etre tu au pralable car l'attente peut etre longue), tu dois doucement tirer le demi-agneau vers le pige (la flaque d'essence).
TU NE DOIS PAS FAIRE DE GESTES BRUSQUES ! souviens toi : la cible ne sait pas que c'est un pige !
Tu ramnes donc la cible dans le pige. Une fois ses petites pattes imbibes d'essence, tu laisses le demi-agneau gisant au milieu de la flaque et tu effectues un retrait silencieux du front. Tu vas dans la cuisine et tu ouvres le gaz  FOND !

Tu retournes dans la pice ou la cible est en train de se rassasier aprs ce long combat mental que vous avez effectu et tu jettes une alumette (allume) dasn l'essence.

TU SORS (et tu prends la clef ! cf Fort Boyard)

Tu attends une dizaine de minute, le gaz fera son effet !

Cette mthode permet de se dbarasser de toutes cibles vivant malgr toi CHEZ TOI !

On peut adapter le dispositif suivant le type d'installation (me consulter !)








PS : je ddicace ce post  Parp1 qui le trouvera "allum" j'espre !

----------


## behe

::mrgreen::  
Ou tu te contente d'aspirer un chaton, il rglera le compte de l'araigne en combat singulier.

----------


## Vld44

bof, moi la dernire fois y'en a une qui est tomb de mon jean propre qui tait rang dans l'armoire ...  ::): 

Sinon le chat, le problme c'est qu'il va pas les chercher partout ...

Les petites betes ne mangent pas les grosses : ouai mais a pique ! Des ptis boutons bien chiants (moins que ceux des moustiques) et qui s'infectent :/

Bon  part a, souvenons nous que a bouffe les mouches et les moustiques hin ..

----------


## soforever

> Ou tu te contente d'aspirer un chaton, il rglera le compte de l'araigne en combat singulier.


J'en rigol... analyse encore l'option du chaton !  ::mouarf::  

J'y vois un lger problme de dploiement : le chaton n'aura jamais la place dans le sac d'exploiter tous ses talents  fond !!!

Il risque donc de perdre face  la cible... et une perte de l'quipage est innacCeptable ! VOUS ENTENDEZ ? INNACCEPTABLE !

Rompez !

----------


## soforever

> Bon  part a, souvenons nous que a bouffe les mouches et les moustiques hin ..


Pour ce type de cible on a une sarbacane !




> Wakatp Baboune

----------


## Rakken

Une autre solution est d'utiliser un aspirateur modifi spcial "Eradicateur". 
- Tuyau plus long et plus leger, avec enbout "entonnoir". On prend moins de risque et on vise mieux.
- Systme de turbine anti retour de poussire, pour que l'araigne ne remonte pas.
- Sac avec acide, pour dsintegrer tout ce qui se trouve dedans (attention si tu aspires ton chat).

Sinon, selon les principes de la thorique quantique, tant qu'on a pas vu l'araign morte, elle est *a la fois* morte et vivante dans le sac. 

Aprs, si on ne veux pas les tuer (parce que aprs tout, comme lu plus haut, c'est vrai qu'a part tre grosse et hideuse et pleine de poil, elle a rien fait de mal cette pauvre petite crature, et si ca se trouve, quand on est une araigne, c'est ptete super tendance d'avoir les pattes velues). Donc l, un stage de druide *ami des animaux* s'impose. Tu pourras apprendre a communiquer avec l'araigne pour lui expliquer gentiement ton problme, et aprs une dizaine de scance, tu commenceras a lui raconter ton enfance. Au bout de trente, tu trangleras tout ceux qui veulent faire du mal a ta nouvelle amie. 

Et voila ;-))

----------


## LineLe

> Aprs, si on ne veux pas les tuer (parce que aprs tout, comme lu plus haut, c'est vrai qu'a part tre grosse et hideuse et pleine de poil, elle a rien fait de mal cette pauvre petite crature, et si ca se trouve, quand on est une araigne, c'est ptete super tendance d'avoir les pattes velues).


Si elle a fait quelque chose de mal : elle s'est introduit chez moi  l'insu de mon plein gr, et en plus il y a dlit de voyeurisme, puisqu'elle s'tait planque dans ma salle de bains ! sachant que mon appart est un duplex, et que la salle de bains est au premier, a ne peut tre que volontairement qu'elle est alle l bas !

je suis encore en train d'tudier la solution du demi agneau...

----------


## Harry

Personne ne semble avoir parl des armes chimiques, pourtant ca fait parti des solutions les plus faciles  mettre en oeuvre !

----------


## ben_harper

Sinon, toujours dans les solutions simples, lever une espce de mouche gntiquement modifie qui est venimeuse pour les arraignes.  ::aie::

----------


## parp1

Soforever est ALLUM a defaut etre un membre eclair....

----------


## Deadpool

> En gnral la turbine est derrire le sac (les salets ne passent pas dedans sinon l'aspirateur ne ferait pas long feu).


Oui t'as raison, c'est pas faux. 




> On a pens au mme pays au mme moment !


Bah les grands esprits se rencontrent.  ::king::  

Sinon un gros  ::mouarf2::   l'ensemble des rponses.

----------


## nuke_y

Lors d'un stage en Belgique avec un copain arachnophobe lui aussi on est tomb sur une espce de monstre prhistorique, absolument norme, dmesur ! On l'a aspir (on pensait qu'il rentrerait pas tellement il tait gros) puis on a aspir des graviers pour lui en mettre plein la tte, ensuite on bouch le tuyau pour ne pas qu'il ressorte et on a aspir encore les jours d'aprs pour gaver le sac et le jeter.

----------


## Vld44

et jamais une chambre ne fut aussi propre !!
Moralit, araigne intraitable ... chambre impeccable !

----------


## soforever

> *Lors d'un stage en Belgique* avec un copain arachnophobe lui aussi on est tomb sur une espce de monstre prhistorique, absolument norme, dmesur ! On l'a aspir (on pensait qu'il rentrerait pas tellement il tait gros) puis on a aspir des graviers pour lui en mettre plein la tte, ensuite on bouch le tuyau pour ne pas qu'il ressorte et on a aspir encore les jours d'aprs pour gaver le sac et le jeter.


On sait toujours pas si il s'agit d'une araigne ou d'un(e) collaborateur.

Vu la description du "monstre" 


> monstre prhistorique, absolument norme, dmesur ! On l'a aspir (on pensait qu'il rentrerait pas tellement il tait gros)


Je pencherai pour un responsable systme et rseau dans un environnement Linux... Je me trompe peut tre...

----------


## Vld44

::king::

----------


## Lung

> elle tait norme, marron, velue et hideuse... et gigantesque


Comme celle-l ?


 ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Comme celle-l ?


en tout cas elle tait plus grosse que la photo !

----------


## Lung

Et comme a ?

----------


## ben_harper

En tout cas je remarque que nous sommes sur un forum de gentlemen, car personne n'a encore propos  la demoiselle de l'accompagner sous la douche pour surveiller les araignes.  ::aie::   ::king::

----------


## LineLe

> En tout cas je remarque que nous sommes sur un forum de gentlemen, car personne n'a encore propos  la demoiselle de l'accompagner sous la douche pour surveiller les araignes.


pas si gentleman que a, puisque personne ne s'est propos pour vrifier que la chose en question est encore l o elle devrait tre : c'est  dire au fond de l'aspirateur !

----------


## ben_harper

> pas si gentleman que a, puisque personne ne s'est propos pour vrifier que la chose en question est encore l o elle devrait tre : c'est  dire au fond de l'aspirateur !


On est pas fou, on sait qu'elle y est encore, prte  nous sauter sauvagement  la gorge  la premire ouverture du sac !!  :8O:

----------


## LineLe

> On est pas fou, on sait qu'elle y est encore, prte  nous sauter sauvagement  la gorge  la premire ouverture du sac !!


Et beh... c'est beau les hommes forts et braves... les preux chevaliers...
quand on parle d'aiguille ou d'araigne, y a plus personne... tss
c'est bon j'ai compris, je vais devoir me dbrouiller toute seule, d'un cot j'espere la trouver dedans, mais d'un autre cot, j'ai un peu peur de tomber dessus  ::roll::

----------


## behe

En plus, un aspirateur sur pattes c'est louche

----------


## ben_harper

> Et beh... c'est beau les hommes forts et braves... les preux chevaliers...
> quand on parle d'aiguille ou d'araigne, y a plus personne... tss
> c'est bon j'ai compris, je vais devoir me dbrouiller toute seule, d'un cot j'espere la trouver dedans, mais d'un autre cot, j'ai un peu peur de tomber dessus


Tu mets en route l'aspirateur, tu pulvrises de l'insecticide par le tuyau d'apsiration , tu attends quelques minutes, et la belle  8 pattes devrait avoir rendu l'me !  :8-):  

Aprs si elle n'est plus l, il ne te reste plus que l'agneau ou les mouches transgniques.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Harry

> Comme celle-l ?


Celle l c'est sur qu'elle rentre pas dans l'aspirateur, je recommande l'usage du lance roquettes ou des grenades  la place  ::P:

----------


## Harry

> Et beh... c'est beau les hommes forts et braves... les preux chevaliers...
> quand on parle d'aiguille ou d'araigne, y a plus personne... tss
> c'est bon j'ai compris, je vais devoir me dbrouiller toute seule, d'un cot j'espere la trouver dedans, mais d'un autre cot, j'ai un peu peur de tomber dessus


Ramne l'aspirateur  l'hosto pour une IRM !  ::aie::

----------


## ben_harper

N'empche que c'est terrible cette phobie.
J'ai un ami qui est pareil et qui est pourtant trs loin d'tre un peureux, un vrai casse cou pour ainsi dire, limite jackass.
Et ben c'est hallucinant comme il se transforme en petite folle hystrique quand il voit une arraigne ! Alors qu'il n'a aucune peine  attraper un serpent  la main  :8O:

----------


## SnakemaN

> ... autrement je vois pas par o elle rentrerait....


 ::mouarf::  
non rien....  ::aie::  
 ::dehors::

----------


## Lung

> Et beh... c'est beau les hommes forts et braves... les preux chevaliers...


Courageux, mais pas tmraire.
Et puis, elle a l'avantage du nombre. Nous, on est seul ...

----------


## Deadpool

> Et beh... c'est beau les hommes forts et braves... les preux chevaliers...
> quand on parle d'aiguille ou d'araigne, y a plus personne... tss
> c'est bon j'ai compris, je vais devoir me dbrouiller toute seule, d'un cot j'espere la trouver dedans, mais d'un autre cot, j'ai un peu peur de tomber dessus


Bon allez, je veux bien venir pour inspecter ton aspirateur.

Tu habites o? 

Non ce n'est pas une mthode dtourne de drague.  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Bon allez, je veux bien venir pour inspecter ton aspirateur.


J'ai beau la tourner dans tous les sens, cette phrase ne respire pas l'honntet...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ben_harper

> *J'ai beau la tourner dans tous les sens*, cette phrase ne respire pas l'honntet...


Pas plus que celle l...  ::mouarf::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Pas plus que celle l...


Attention : perche tendue attrape, je rpte, perche tendue attrape !  ::mrgreen::   ::king::

----------


## Deadpool

> J'ai beau la tourner dans tous les sens, cette phrase ne respire pas l'honntet...


Quoi qu'est ce qu'elle a ma phrase?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Rakken

> Non ce n'est pas une mthode dtourne de drague.


A vrai dire, c'est mme une mthode directe ;-pp

----------


## LineLe

:8O:  
finalement je me demande si ce n'est pas moins risqu pour moi de rester avec mon araigne

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Quoi qu'est ce qu'elle a ma phrase?


Tu lui aurai propos un petit KDS devant Kyo, a aurai t moins louche !  ::mrgreen::   ::mouarf:: 




> finalement je me demande si ce n'est pas moins risqu pour moi de rester avec mon araigne


Surtout si c'est Descent qui raboule !  ::mouarf::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## LineLe

> Surtout si c'est Descent qui raboule !


ou alors j'investis dans un lance flamme, soit pour l'araigne, soit pour Descent

----------


## Rakken

> finalement je me demande si ce n'est pas moins risqu pour moi de rester avec mon araigne


Comment on est trop fort, on devrai se faire payer tellement on est des bons psy. Et une phobie des araignes en moins, une !

Ps : J'imagine trop LineLe ce soir, regarder son aspirateur et clater de rire toute seule en imaginant un agneau radioactif ^_^

----------


## Vld44

Mouai, on a pas dit Descent aux enfers !

----------


## LineLe

> Comment on est trop fort, on devrai se faire payer tellement on est des bons psy. Et une phobie des araignes en moins, une !
> 
> Ps : J'imagine trop LineLe ce soir, regarder son aspirateur et clater de rire toute seule en imaginant un agneau radioactif ^_^


pas besoin d'attendre ce soir, suis dj morte de rire  mon taff ^^

j'ai peut tre une phobie des araignes attnue, mais celle des dv amplifie !

----------


## ben_harper

> Attention : perche tendue attrape, je rpte, perche tendue attrape !


Oui bah vite de la tourner dans tous les sens, je vais pas pouvoir rester aggrip longtemps sinon...  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> A vrai dire, c'est mme une mthode directe ;-pp





> Tu lui aurai propos un petit KDS devant Kyo, a aurai t moins louche !


  ::nono::  du tout.  ::ange:: 




> finalement je me demande si ce n'est pas moins risqu pour moi de rester avec mon araigne





> Surtout si c'est Descent qui raboule !





> ou alors j'investis dans un lance flamme, soit pour l'araigne, soit pour Descent


 :8O:  Vous z'tes michants...  ::cry::  

Moi qui suis si gentil, si serviable, et le jour de mon anniversaire en plus.  ::cry::  

Moi qui voulais me comporter en gentleman.  ::cry::  

@DavidDeTroyes: toi tu va voir ce qui va t'arriver  la prochaine RID musicale.  ::evilred::  


 ::lol::   ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Moi qui suis si gentil, si serviable, et le jour de mon anniversaire en plus.  
> 
> Moi qui voulais me comporter en gentleman.


ben le lance flamme ce sera pour les bougies au pire

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Moi qui suis si gentil, si serviable, et le jour de mon anniversaire en plus.


Ah ben je savais pas (sinon j'aurai t un peu plus gentil)

 ::applo::   ::ave::   ::lahola::  *joyeux anniversaire*  ::lahola::   ::chin::   ::king::  




> @DavidDeTroyes: toi tu va voir ce qui va t'arriver  la prochaine RID musicale.


 ::mrgreen::  Vu le niveau du dernire album de l'Esprit du clan, je donne pas cher de ta carcasse !  ::evilred::

----------


## LineLe

Et au passage, joyeux anniversaire Descent  ::zoubi::

----------


## Scorpyosis

Moi j'ai la solution brule l'aspirateur.......... ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## nuke_y

> Je pencherai pour un responsable systme et rseau dans un environnement Linux... Je me trompe peut tre...


loooooooooooool !  ::lol::

----------


## yepAccess

Ecoute, a mon avis appelle quelqun qui n'en a pas peur,
quil ouvre le sac et t'en debarasse morte ou vivante.
Javais apercu une Migale chez moi. Je l'ai vu se camoufler sous des plantes dans mon jardin.
N'ayant aucune peur de ces betes, ben jai neglige l'affaire.
A ma grande surprise, j'ai vu apparaitre 6 petites migale un bo matin dans
mon salon. Alors n'attend pas trop appelle un ami et debarasse toi de
cette arraignee.
A+

----------


## Sunchaser

> Sans effrayer les jeunes filles, je vais te donner une petite statistique trs srieuse (google tmoignera pour retrouver l'tude).
> 
> *Au cours d'une vie, il y a en moyenne 8 corps trangers vivants (araignes et autres) qui pntrent notre corps par nos orifices (bouches, nez) durant notre sommeil !*
> 
> Alors je ne sais pas quel ge tu as mais tout reste  penser que ca t'est dj arriv (tout comme  moi  )
> 
> Bonne journe !


Effectivement, ca c'est une bonne info qui rassure ... et m'pate.

Moi, j'ai la chance de connaitre au moins 1 des tres vivants sur 8 qui me sont rentrs dedans durant mon sommeil :
"-> mon gatro-enterologue et son endoscope ! LOL !  ::mouarf::  
Comme quoi, des fois, les sales maladies ont du bon ...
Reste a savoir qui seront les 7 suivants !  ::mouarf::   ::aie:: 

*Mais*:
Y a plus dgueulasse que les araignes et les gastro-enterologues ... y a les *tiques* !
Et oui messsieurs-dames, les tiques.
Ces choses molles et immondes qui ne pensent qu'a vous sucer 




... et injecter en vous des salets.



Ce sont vraimment des tres repoussants et vils, et totalement inutiles.
De vrais parasites.
Surtout que, contrairement a d'autres membres d'une autre espce bien connue (homo sapiens par ex), leur succion ne provoque aucune douleur ni plaisir.
Ca sert vraimment a rien quoi.

Ha sinon, pour continuer sur les salets vivantes, y a aussi les moustiques.
Tout aussi dangereux et apte a propager des tonnes de maladies.

Bref, vive les araignes !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## yepAccess

Pour les moustiques je ne pense pas quil en existe dont la piqure soit
mortelle, alors que les arraignee peuvent parfois etre mortelle.
Je prefere encore les moustiques surtout que lon ne sent pas la piqure autant que laraignee et si on ne gratte pas ben c juste un point rouge (enfin pour ceux ki ont la peau blanche )

----------


## Sunchaser

> Pour les moustiques je ne pense pas quil en existe dont la piqure soit
> mortelle, alors que les arraignee peuvent parfois etre mortelle.
> Je prefere encore les moustiques surtout que lon ne sent pas la piqure autant que laraignee et si on ne gratte pas ben c juste un point rouge (enfin pour ceux ki ont la peau blanche )



 ::nono::  

Je me permet d'tre en dsaccord ... Les moustiques rpandent des saloperies partout (certes, plutt dans les pays 'tropicaux' peut tre) et pas si loin de cela, il y a le *Chikungunya*. (pas sur de l'orthographe)
Merci les moustiques.

Sinon, y a pire qu'une couve d'araigne :
-> une promo de gatro-enterologue/proctologue tous frais arms d'endoscopes tout neuf ...
Briiiinnn, j'ch pas si je vais bien dormir moi ...

----------


## Sunchaser

Ah pis tiens, y en a qui en mange :

http://ma-tvideo.france3.fr/video/iLyROoaftcPU.html


(pas de tiques, des araignes)
Donc c'est bien les araignes.

----------


## Deadpool

> Ah ben je savais pas (sinon j'aurai t un peu plus gentil)
> 
>    *joyeux anniversaire*


Merci!  ::lol:: 




> Vu le niveau du dernire album de l'Esprit du clan, je donne pas cher de ta carcasse !


On verra...  ::evilred::  

 ::yaisse2::  





> Et au passage, joyeux anniversaire Descent


 ::oops::  

Merci aussi.  ::D:

----------


## mphistopheles

J'ai toujours pens que l'arachnophobie taie une histoire d'ducation... personellement, je sait que j'ai instinctivement peur du noir par-ce que petits, on m'a toujours racont des histoire l dessus.

Par contre, je pense que les araigne devrais tres humanophobes si elle m'avait vu petit (je jouais  je t'aime un peu... avec leurs 8 pattes ou bien au chirurgien(principalement avec les innofensives faucheuses, les pauvres)) . Personellement, la plus grosse que j'ai vue/cras dont je me souvienne tait une femelle rencontre lors d'un camping dans ma tente (j'ai dis quelque chose de particulier ?  ::aie::  ) elle n'tais pas norme (environ 7-8 cm d'envergure,couleur raine ou bl pas totalement dor) , mais son corps tais particulirement important par rapport  ses pates (presque 1,3 cm sur 2,5 de long) J'ai compris pourquoi aprs l'avoir cras: elle tais remplie d'oeufs (je dirais plusieurs milliers  vue de nez) dailleurs, je n'tais pas content, par-ce que j'avais salit mon duvet et ma lampe de poche avec ses oeuf blanc.

la question est donc: l'araigne avais-elle une sorte d'hypertrophie situe  l'arire de son corp ? si ce n'est pas le cas, c'est soit que c'tait un mle (mais si le mle est si gros, la femmelle doit tre norme), soit elle n'tait pas encore prte  pondre. bon, mais maintenant vu que le post n'est pas rcent, je me demande  ce qu'il en est...  ::roll::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

mouarf je viens de lire ce sujet et c'est rcapitulatif de tout l'horreur que provoque une araigne auprs des gens.

le chat comme dj dit est une arme imparable !
(le mien s'attaque mme a des frelons en t ... j'ai beau lui gueuler dessus pour qu'il arrte , je sais pas comment il fait mais il les bouffe sans autre forme de procs et sans se faire piquer et ne reste que la partie ou y a le dard  :8O:   ).

par rapport au moustique n'oublions pas qu'il peuvent tre porteur de la malaria  (maladie qui provoque le plus de mort en Afrique bien devant le Sida)
et les araignes raffole de ces petites btes, donc moi je dis laisse la  :;):

----------


## soforever

> si on ne gratte pas ben c juste un point rouge (enfin pour ceux ki ont la peau blanche )


Chez nos amis plus foncs on peut trouver des taches vert fluo.
Pour nos amis orientaux surveillez les points de couleur bleu ciel !

 ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Ah pis tiens, y en a qui en mange :
> 
> http://ma-tvideo.france3.fr/video/iLyROoaftcPU.html
> 
> 
> (pas de tiques, des araignes)
> Donc c'est bien les araignes.


Pure, c'est gore cet norme tas d'araigne. :8O:

----------


## LineLe

> Ecoute, a mon avis appelle quelqun qui n'en a pas peur,
> quil ouvre le sac et t'en debarasse morte ou vivante.
> Javais apercu une Migale chez moi. Je l'ai vu se camoufler sous des plantes dans mon jardin.
> N'ayant aucune peur de ces betes, ben jai neglige l'affaire.
> A ma grande surprise, j'ai vu apparaitre 6 petites migale un bo matin dans
> mon salon. Alors n'attend pas trop appelle un ami et debarasse toi de
> cette arraignee.
> A+


Ben mon problme c'est que je n'ai trouv personne qui veut m'aider  ::ouin::  
ils se moquent tous de moi, mais alors y en n'a pas un pour ouvrir le truc ::?:

----------


## GrandFather

> Pour les moustiques je ne pense pas quil en existe dont la piqure soit mortelle, alors que les arraignee peuvent parfois etre mortelle.


 :8O:  Les moustiques sont vecteurs de maladies infectieuses graves, comme le paludisme (ou malaria) qui tue entre 1 et 3 millions de personnes par an dans le monde. On compte aussi la dengue, la fivre jaune, et le virus du Nil, le plus frquemment dans les rgions tropicales ou sub-tropicales. Comparativement, les morsures mortelles des araignes sont vraiment marginales (il n'existe peut-tre qu'une dizaine d'espces d'araignes vraiment dangereuses pour l'homme, dont une seule sous nos latitudes).

L'araigne est un animal utile et trs peu dangereux pour l'homme, tout le contraire du moustique.

LineLe >> Ton araigne doit sans doute tre une tgnaire.

----------


## Harry

> Ben mon problme c'est que je n'ai trouv personne qui veut m'aider  
> ils se moquent tous de moi, mais alors y en n'a pas un pour ouvrir le truc


Ben on va pas faire 1200km juste pour autopsier ton sac d'aspirateur  ::mouarf::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

moi je dis tu prends l'aspirateur, vas chez un rparateur et prtexte que y a un truc qui cloche. tu joue la jeune cervele et s'il te sort : bah voila y avait une araigne dans le sac tu saura qu'il l'a trouve  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

> LineLe >> Ton araigne doit sans doute tre une tgnaire.


c'tait un truc de ce genre l mais le corps tait beaucoup plus gros par rapport aux pattes
et puis c'tait marron et velu

je SAIS qu'elle est pas dangereuse... mais rien qu' y penser j'en ai des frissons...

----------


## xxxcapxxx

http://www.desinfestation.ch/index.p...&cat=Araignees

tiens dis nous si elle est la dedans  :;):

----------


## LineLe

> http://www.desinfestation.ch/index.p...&cat=Araignees
> 
> tiens dis nous si elle est la dedans


non c'est pas l dedans, ca ressemblait plus  l'autre
mais rien qu' voir les photos... brrrr
j'ai pris une photo du monstre, mais mon tlphone est moisi, et on voit pas bien

----------


## Harry

Plus comme la Selenopidae peut tre ?

----------


## tigunn

> ils se moquent tous de moi, mais alors y en n'a pas un pour ouvrir le truc


 ::lol::    Ah oui!? C'est a les hommes.  ::aie::  
 ::yaisse2::     ++ pour la solution du chat. Je suis plutt bouddhiste pour ces choses l (les araignes) donc la solution d'puration "insectide" par le gaz ou les flammes; eh bien je pense que cela manque de charme.
Je proposerais une autre solution: faire la paix avec ces charmantes arachnides qui sont en fait de bonne foi et de bonne frquentation. Aprs tout elle sont trs utile contre tout autre insecte rampant, volant, bavant, sucant, ....  ::roll::  .

Je remercie celui qui a poster les stats sur le nombre de corps trangers qui peuvent violer notre intimit, et cela me rappelle d'ailleurs une histoire.
Attention, tout de mme, toutes les araignes ne sont pas forcment pacifique, voire amicale. Ainsi, j'ai put avoir un ami qui un soir, alors qu'il tait assis sur le sige des toilettes, s'est sournoisement fait attaqu par en dessous.
 ::yaisse2::    ptdr, dsol j'ai pas put m'empcher de participer  la phobie collective.  ::lol::

----------


## LineLe

> Plus comme la Selenopidae peut tre ?


ou voila c'tait plus un truc de ce genre l ! mais en tout marron/chocolat

----------


## Rakken

> La tgnaire noire a peu de prdateurs naturels ; seule la tgnaire gante (Tegenaria gigantea) ose s'attaquer  elle.


Ils ont oubli de mentionner le lance flamme dans les prdateurs. C'est une araign immunis vous croyez ?

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Ils ont oubli de mentionner le lance flamme dans les prdateurs. C'est une araign immunis vous croyez ?


 ::lefou::  c'est les cousines de spiderman t'as rien compris  ::lefou::

----------


## Deadpool

> Ben mon problme c'est que je n'ai trouv personne qui veut m'aider  
> ils se moquent tous de moi, mais alors y en n'a pas un pour ouvrir le truc


Ben moi j'ai propos mon aide mais je me suis fait rembarrer...  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Ben moi j'ai propos mon aide mais je me suis fait rembarrer...


je ne t'ai pas "rembarr", c'est plus la raction de ton collgue qui m'a fait douter sur la dangerosit de la chose ^^
et pis c'tait ton anniversaire, on va ptet pas allumer huit pattes d'araignes au lance flamme en guise de bougies (je pense que je t'aurais laiss manger tout le gateau par contre)

----------


## dragonfly

Ma soeur a LA solution pour les araignes.

Elle vide la moiti de la bombe sur l'araigne... :8O:  
Bon aprs tu peut plus aller dans la pice sans tre intoxiqu mais toutes les choses dedans meurt.
Ca rejoind l'ide du demi-mouton mais en moins extrme.

Sinon pourquoi tu n'aspires pas de l'eau de javel (ou juste des odeurs d'acide), l'avantage de l'acide c'est qu'il va dissoudre l'araigne donc tu la verra pas.

Sinon si tu as peur qu'elle soit sorti de l'aspirateur, pourquoi tu ne demenagerai pas ? ::mouarf::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Ne pas oublier :

Araigne du matin : chagrin
Araigne du soir : espoir

Oui, je sais, on s'en fout mais bon, c'tait pour faire mon intressant...  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

je ne dmnage pas parce que je viens tout juste d'emmnager, il y a 2 semaines...
quant  l'aspirateur, il est tout neuf

et pis a je m'en suis rendue compte que araigne du matin chagrin :
- grosse engueulade avec les nettoyeurs qui avaient mal fait leur boulot
- coup de fil de mes parents pour m'annoncer que mon amende que j'avais chope pour mauvais stationnement quand ma voiture tait tombe en panne est revenue majore
- pour finir coup de fil de mon ex-belle mre + repas auquel je n'ai pas pu chapper avec les sempiternels "mais pourquoi ?"

----------


## ben_harper

> je ne dmnage pas parce que je viens tout juste d'emmnager, il y a 2 semaines...
> quant  l'aspirateur, il est tout neuf
> 
> et pis a je m'en suis rendue compte que araigne du matin chagrin :
> - grosse engueulade avec les nettoyeurs qui avaient mal fait leur boulot
> - coup de fil de mes parents pour m'annoncer que mon amende que j'avais chope pour mauvais stationnement quand ma voiture tait tombe en panne est revenue majore
> - pour finir coup de fil de mon ex-belle mre + repas auquel je n'ai pas pu chapper avec les sempiternels "mais pourquoi ?"


Allez je suis sympa je te fais un prix de gros pour extermination d'arraignes et d'ex-belle mre.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## soforever

Si jamais ma solution s'avre tre LA solution (ce dontje n'ai jamais dout...) je te conseille cette page

Bon courage !

PS : Cette technique peut aussi, en cas, tre utiliser sur des forumeurs ftant leur anniversaire, proposant leur aide et prenant la place,  terme, de l'araigne...

----------


## Deadpool

> je ne t'ai pas "rembarr", c'est plus la raction de ton collgue qui m'a fait douter sur la dangerosit de la chose ^^


Faut pas croire DavidDeTroyes, il dit que des btises d'abord.  ::mrgreen::  




> PS : Cette technique peut aussi, en cas, tre utiliser sur des forumeurs ftant leur anniversaire, proposant leur aide et prenant la place,  terme, de l'araigne...


Je sais pas pourquoi mais je me sens vis l...  ::lol::   ::aie::

----------


## Rakken

> - pour finir coup de fil de mon ex-belle mre + repas auquel je n'ai pas pu chapper avec les sempiternels "mais pourquoi ?"


Genre, la belle mre, sa suffit pas, mme aprs avoir quitt le gars, il faut encore supporter la belle-mre... ca c'est dur...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Faut pas croire DavidDeTroyes, il dit que des btises d'abord.


 ::fessee::

----------


## LineLe

> PS : Cette technique peut aussi, en cas, tre utiliser sur des forumeurs ftant leur anniversaire, proposant leur aide et prenant la place,  terme, de l'araigne...


En fait j'ai moins peur des grosses btes velues que des petites btes velues.
Les grosses btes a me drange pas de les approcher pour taper dessus. D'ailleurs j'ai dj prvenu un collgue : "le seul contact physique que tu puisses esprer avec moi c'est mon poing dans ta figure"
(et oui, et a, a a peur des araignes...)

----------


## Vld44

> En fait j'ai moins peur des grosses btes velues que des petites btes velues.


Y'a pas de raison ...

----------


## ben_harper

> En fait j'ai moins peur des grosses btes velues que des petites btes velues.
> *Les grosses btes a me drange pas de les approcher pour taper dessus*. D'ailleurs j'ai dj prvenu un collgue : "le seul contact physique que tu puisses esprer avec moi c'est mon poing dans ta figure"
> (et oui, et a, a a peur des araignes...)


Et tu t'tonnes qu'aucun homme ne veuille venir chez toi ???  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Et tu t'tonnes qu'aucun homme ne veuille venir chez toi ???


ca s'appelle de la lgitime dfense...
sinon je peux tre sociable...

----------


## ben_harper

> ca s'appelle de la lgitime dfense...
> sinon je peux tre sociable...


Ca te dirait une petite rencontre autour d'un verre ?
Je m'appelle... Peter Parker...  ::dehors::

----------


## Rakken

> sinon je peux tre sociable...


Tu bluffes ! 

La preuve, la premire crature vivante que tu entrapercois dans ton appart, tu la mets dans ton aspirateur et tu labores des stratagmes dignes de bush en Irak pour dtruire l'envahisseur ! (Comprendre que l'araigne en question vie encore. Elle a trouv un coin bien au chaud dans son aspirateur et est entrain de refaire la dco intrieure avec de la soie et n'a jamais t si heureuse, ou presque. En plus, elle espere qu'on lui donnera un agneau radioactif a manger bientt, voire un cuissot de Descent roti au lance flamme ;-))

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Pourquoi je pense a max boublil, moi ?  ::aie::  

Dsol, je sors...
 ::dehors::

----------


## LineLe

a pas compris le lien avec max boublil  ::?:  

et pour ceux qui me connaissent, ils savent que je peux tre sociable, voire mme gentille
mais j'aime pas les araignes... c'est tout ^^
je n'attaque pas les gens  coup d'aspirateur  ::cfou::

----------


## Rakken

> je n'attaque pas les gens  coup d'aspirateur


Ca, ca ferait une pure signature  ::yaisse2::

----------


## soforever

Ou un sujet d'cole psychiatrique intressant  analyser...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> a pas compris le lien avec max boublil


Je te laisse regarder le clip sur dailymotion... (en gros c'est l'histoire d'un type qui invite sa nana a une soire exceptionnelle... C'tait pour illustrer les propos de Descent !)  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

> Je te laisse regarder le clip sur dailymotion... (en gros c'est l'histoire d'un type qui invite sa nana a une soire exceptionnelle... C'tait pour illustrer les propos de Descent !)


a pas encore le net chez moi, et je vais ptet viter au boulot ^^
mais plus le temps passe et plus je me dis que je vais m'acheter un lance flamme avant d'investir dans un canap

----------


## soforever

> plus le temps passe et plus je me dis que je vais m'acheter un lance flamme avant d'investir dans un canap


BOarfffff....

Encore la solution de simplicit... Quel manque de rigueur !

----------


## LineLe

> BOarfffff....
> 
> Encore la solution de simplicit... Quel manque de rigueur !


bah c'est tout aussi chaleureux un canap et un lance flamme, et au moins je suis prte  accueillir mes amies les araignes et en mme temps ca sert  allumer les bougies d'anniversaire et autres ^^

----------


## soforever

Et finalement un lance-flamme ce n'est ni plus ni moins qu'un bidon d'essence en spray...

Oui ca ce tient... et puis on peut tout aussi bien s'assoir sur la bouteille du lance-flamme... ca demande une certaine "souplesse", j'irai jusqu' dire une certaine "dtente" !

----------


## ben_harper

Donc c'est soire merguez chez LineLe, c'est a ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## soforever

```
NON, elle est pas sociable et encore moins aimable (cf plus haut)
```

 
Je suis en train de nouer une grande amiti moi je sens...

----------


## LineLe

> ```
> NON, elle est pas sociable et encore moins aimable (cf plus haut)
> ```
> 
>  
> Je suis en train de nouer une grande amiti moi je sens...


je suis agrable avec les gens qui le sont avec moi, et infecte avec ceux qui le sont avec moi...
je te laisse choisir la catgorie que tu veux intgrer ^^

----------


## Lung

Mais, l'araigne a t'elle t dsagrable ?

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## soforever

> je suis agrable avec les gens qui le sont avec moi, et infecte avec ceux qui le sont avec moi...


Les 2 sont tentants...

Nanmoins, sachant le sort que tu rserves  une des catgories je vais prendre "agrable" si toutefois tu es d'accord  ::mrgreen::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

En fait, l'araigne c'tait une excuse pour trouver le futur compagnon de la demoiselle !  ::mouarf::   ::mrgreen::   ::king::  

Bonne technique (celui qui viens c'est le plus courageux !)  :;):

----------


## Rakken

> Bonne technique (celui qui viens c'est le plus courageux !)


Ou le plus en manque ;-p

----------


## sango85

Je m'y tente... (Aprs avoir rigol au boult en lisant ce topic  ::king::  )

Citation:
LineLe a crit :



> pour finir coup de fil de mon ex-belle mre + repas auquel je n'ai pas pu chapper avec les sempiternels "mais pourquoi ?"


En trs bon scientifique que je ne suis pas forcment : ca veut dire qu'il n'y a plus de belle-mre ??  ::aie::  





> et pour ceux qui me connaissent, ils savent que je peux tre sociable, voire mme gentille
> mais j'aime pas les araignes... c'est tout ^^
> je n'attaque pas les gens  coup d'aspirateur


Je prfre personnellement l'aspirateur au lance-flamme.  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

elle ne m'a pas encore t dsagrable, mais elle pourrait l'tre
non mais imagine, je sors de la douche, je veux prendre ma serviette et je mets la main sur cette chose velue.. imagine le contact.. L'HORREUR
ou pire, elle me grimpe dessus quand je dors !!
ou elle me saute dessus !!
Et je ne cherche pas  me dbarasser d'une chose velue pour en avoir une autre sur les bras.....

----------


## sango85

> pas  me dbarasser d'une chose velue pour en avoir une autre sur les bras


Dans ma jeunesse... On m'a souvent trait d'imberbe ...  ::aie::  

 ::yaisse2::

----------


## lou87

Bizarrement quand je dis que je capture  l'aide d'une boite de coton tige les araignes qui viennent dans ma chambre pour les mettre dehors, c'est  peine si on me regardait pas comme si je venais de la plante mars....  :8O:  ( propos je suis une fille).

Alors que je suis allergique aux piqures d'insectes, et que je n'aime pas beaucoup non plus leur compagnie....

D'ailleurs j'ai eu la chair de poule en en capturant une grosse velue, parce bien sur elle tait sur le mur ( cot de mon lit), mais vu l'engin, j'avais trop peur qu'elle m'chappe et disparraisse dans ma chambre ou me saute dessus.... Surtout que j'en avais jamais vu d'aussi grosse auparavant.

----------


## Harry

> elle ne m'a pas encore t dsagrable, mais elle pourrait l'tre
> non mais imagine, je sors de la douche, je veux prendre ma serviette et je mets la main sur cette chose velue.. imagine le contact.. L'HORREUR
> ou pire, elle me grimpe dessus quand je dors !!
> ou elle me saute dessus !!
> Et je ne cherche pas  me dbarasser d'une chose velue pour en avoir une autre sur les bras.....


Perso je suis peu velu  ::yaisse2::  




> Bizarrement quand je dis que je capture  l'aide d'une boite de coton tige les araignes qui viennent dans ma chambre pour les mettre dehors, c'est  peine si on me regardait pas comme si je venais de la plante mars....  ( propos je suis une fille).
> 
> Alors que je suis allergique aux piqures d'insectes, et que je n'aime pas beaucoup non plus leur compagnie....
> 
> D'ailleurs j'ai eu la chair de poule en en capturant une grosse velue, parce bien sur elle tait sur le mur ( cot de mon lit), mais vu l'engin, j'avais trop peur qu'elle m'chappe et disparraisse dans ma chambre ou me saute dessus.... Surtout que j'en avais jamais vu d'aussi grosse auparavant.


J'ai toujours fait pareil, un verre ou une boite + une feuille de papier ou carton pour boucher et j'expdie dehors, loin dehors de prfrence.

Ces temps-ci je suis moins gentil avec les tout petits sauteurs : je vise la fentre et tchoc avec l'ongle  ::P:  Mais seulement les petites arraignes sauteuses, les autres je fais toujours ca avec dlicatesse pour pas leur faire mal.

----------


## LineLe

> Dans ma jeunesse... On m'a souvent trait d'imberbe ...


Hola le chti jeune, on se calme
j'ai un problme d'araigne dans mon aspirateur et vous arrivez  transformer a en manque affectif  :8O:  
et en attendant le monstre rde peut tre toujours sous mon lit  ::help::

----------


## Lung

> et en attendant le monstre rde peut tre toujours sous mon lit


Appelle les pompiers !

 :;):

----------


## sango85

> Hola le chti jeune, on se calme
> j'ai un problme d'araigne dans mon aspirateur et vous arrivez  transformer a en manque affectif  
> et en attendant le monstre rde peut tre toujours sous mon lit


Le chti jeune est pas si jeune que ... (Quel ge a la demoiselle?)

Et toi tu transformes bien un ridicule soucis (si je reprends tes termes, le nouvel aspirateur doit avoir compltement explos ta maudite araigne contre la grille d'aspiration) en forum de drague gant !!!  :;):  




> et en attendant le monstre rde peut tre toujours sous mon lit


Souhaites-tu de l'aide oui ou non ? 
Tu es du Nord ? (pour parler avec des "chti"??)

----------


## LineLe

> Le chti jeune est pas si jeune que ... (Quel ge a la demoiselle?)
> 
> Et toi tu transformes bien un ridicule soucis (si je reprends tes termes, le nouvel aspirateur doit avoir compltement explos ta maudite araigne contre la grille d'aspiration) en forum de drague gant !!!  
> 
> 
> Souhaites-tu de l'aide oui ou non ? 
> Tu es du Nord ? (pour parler avec des "chti"??)


La vieille elle sait encore lire ce qu'il y a dans la marge ^^ "Age : 22"
Ensuite : on ne demande pas l'ge  une demoiselle

et mon souci il tait norme avec plein de pattes ! et visiblement ca survit dans les aspirateurs
et j'ose pas l'ouvrir  ::(: 

et non je ne suis pas du Nord, je suis originaire de la plus belle rgion de France.

----------


## Harry

> et non je ne suis pas du Nord, je suis originaire de la plus belle rgion de France.


Le var ?

----------


## sango85

Mais non : La Vende bien sr  ::king::

----------


## LineLe

ni l'un ni l'autre... tsss...
de toute faon je suis expatrie en rgion parisienne o il y a des araignes mutantes

----------


## Rakken

Naturellement, j'aurai rpondu Marseille.

Non pas que Marseille ne soit une rgion, ni ne soit necessairement la plus belle, mais assurment, ses habitants s'en venteraient allgrement si on leur posait la question (et mme sans en fait ;-p) ^^

ps : S'il y a des marseillais parmis vous, eh ben euh... allez l'om ?

----------


## ben_harper

> ni l'un ni l'autre... tsss...
> de toute faon je suis expatrie en rgion parisienne o il y a des araignes mutantes


Je confirme, elles prennent mme le mtro !
Fais gaffe elle t'a peut tre suivi jusqu' ton boulot et attend vicieusement au fond d'un tiroir de ton bureau !!  ::aie::   ::lol::

----------


## LineLe

> Je confirme, elles prennent mme le mtro !
> Fais gaffe elle t'a peut tre suivi jusqu' ton boulot et attend vicieusement au fond d'un tiroir de ton bureau !!


nan mais j'en ai une petite dans mon rtroviseur. Celle l ne me drange pas ^^

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> nan mais j'en ai une petite dans mon rtroviseur. Celle l ne me drange pas ^^


Tant que tu n'en a pas une au plafond ! ::mouarf::  

30 ans et toujours aussi drle le papy...  ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

B'soir,

Ha ben , j'ai une belle araigne a vous presenter, assez mconnue mais pourtant utilise pour tout un tas de gens.

Voir la pice jointe ...

 ::aie::

----------


## ben_harper

Attention aprs l'invasion d'arraignes, voici l'invasion des comiques !  ::aie::  

 ::P:

----------


## soforever

Arrtez de vouloir charmer la dame...

Elle a dit plus haut dans la conversation qu'elle venait de s'installer dans un duplex. Puis elle vient de prciser qu'elle vient de s'expatrier  Paris.
Or un duplex  Paris n'est pas donn donc elle vit avec quelqu'un.

Maintenant que l'on sait qu'elle partage son quotidien plusieurs options s'offrent  nous :
1) Soit elle vit avec un homme qui partage sa vie. Le moins probable selon moi car cela signifierait que son "homme" se chie dessus  la moindre bestiole. Auquel cas c'est la porte ouverte  toutes les fentres car si Mnsieur a peur de "la cible" , alors messieurs hatez-vous : mettez votre slip par dessus votre pantalon et jetez vous !

2) Dans le second cas, on peut imaginer que mademoiselle (oui l elle est officiellement rien du tout) partage sa vie avec une personne (voir plusieurs... laissez moi rver...) du mme sexe. Elles sont "meilleures copines" et pratiques des plans  3 (ou, encore une fois,  
plusieurs... oui laissez moi encore dormir un peu j'ai pas finit mon rve) 

3) Elle partage sa vie avec une personne de mme sexe mais ressemble plus  Gazon maudit qu'aux espces de s***** des films de *** auquel cas  part un pote fille avec qui on boit une bierre, qui rote avant nous et nous touche le cul en nous faisant des bleues... trs peu pour moi !

4) Elle vit effectivement seule car elle a bati SEULE sa fortune auquel cas ca devient un trs bon parti pris : le slip par dessus le pantalon et on y retourne

5) Elle vit seule mais est issue d'une famille blinde auquel cas messieurs il va vous falloir un titre de noblesse (programmeur DE gnie par exemple) ET pouvoir justifier d'un avenir encore plus beau que tout ce qu'elle a pu vivre ici : ca pue !


Pour ma part (et selon d'autres analyses que je ne dvoilerais qu'en cas de demande et d'harclement) je la soupconne de faire partie du cas n2 

Tu confirmes Mademoiselle ?

----------


## Sunchaser

> Or un duplex  Paris n'est pas donn donc elle vit avec quelqu'un.


Ah ben Pourquoi ?

Elle peut tout aussi bien tre tres comptente -> tres bien rmunre et mme mieux paye qu'un homme, et s'assumer toute seule gentillement avec son duplex et tout ...

----------


## sango85

Cela dit, moi j'attends toujours un numro de la part de cette jolie demoiselle... Je parie aussi pour la version n2 ...  ::yaisse2:: 

Quoi qu'allon un peut plus loin dans le raisonnement : 



> Elle peut tout aussi bien tre tres comptente -> tres bien rmunre et mme mieux paye qu'un homme, et s'assumer toute seule gentillement avec son duplex et tout ...


Elle a quitt son lieu de travail  18h17... honorable, quand on connait les temps de transports  Paris, donc elle commence  btir sa fortune mais se restreint pour internet  la maison (elle se paye son duplex)...

L'nigme reste entire...

----------


## soforever

> Elle peut tout aussi bien tre tres comptente -> tres bien rmunre et mme mieux paye qu'un homme, et s'assumer toute seule gentillement avec son duplex et tout ...


Elle est norme celle l je l'adore je marre  chaque fois !

 ::king::  merci de m'avoir fait rire !  ::mouarf::

----------


## mphistopheles

Je vote pour la 5 ! a peut tre trs pratique quand on  pas d'hritage:

1) on se dbarrasse des (futurs) beau-parents par infarctus en les redirigeant sur des sites interdits aux mineurs (imparable et trs discret  ::aie::  )

2)La partie la plus dure: faire rdiger un testament nous lguant ses bien  la marie (oui, condition sine qua non, il est conseill de se marier aprs le dces de la (feu)belle fammille afin d'viter les soupons. Et puis a vous vitera la crmonie d'enterrement  ::aie::  ).

3)Trouver un collgue anthropophage (il parait que a se trouve dans notre milieu)

4)passer auprs de celui-ci une annonce pour sa moiti (enfin, vous pouvez lui parler de la personne en entier, ce sera peut-tre plus apptissant)

5)fixer un rendez vous et y dposer sa mie entire dans un tat second (sinon, vous risquez de vous prendre un pain)

6) prparer un concentr d'oignon , un paquet de mouchoir et son banquier au choc.

et voil  ::aie::  

Ps: je ne saurais tre tenu responsable de tout effets secondaires de la mise en apliquation de ce poste. Toute plainte qui surviendrais serait irrmdiablement rejete  ::roll::

----------


## Deadpool

::lol::   ::lol::  

Mais loooooooool quoi, vous tes des grands malades! Je suis explos de rire.  ::lol:: 

Faites gaffe  vous les gars, moi je me suis fait "rembarrer" pour avoir propos mon aide en tout bien tout honneur (si si j'le jure  ::aie:: ).

Si elle voit les thories que vous btissez sur elle, je donne pas cher de votre peau les mecs, vous aller vous prendre des scuds en pleine tronche.  ::mouarf::  

Cela dit, je vote pour la 2)  ::oops::   ::aie::

----------


## sango85

Si une arraigne se fait masacrer  l'aspirateur,
et toi au lance -flamme...
Elle va nous inventer une "atomic geek bomb"
 ::pan::

----------


## mphistopheles

> Elle va nous inventer une "atomic geek bomb"


Qui est la "bonb" ?  ::aie::

----------


## yepAccess

Je constate que le debat a totalement change de direction.
Je me permet juste de revenir sur les moustiques. Il est vrai
que vu le nombre important de moustique dans le monde,
il representent une menace plus importante et quil ya des millions
de morts du a la malaria.
Cependant ayant ete pendant plus de 20 ans dans une zone de malaria
je me permet de corriger ce qui a ete dis.
La malaria vient d'un parsite. Ce n'est pas une maladie infectieuse.
je la considere pour ma part comme un rhume dans le sens ou elle se soigne tres facilement en prenant quelques comprimes (varie selon les produits mais environ 1 comprimes par jour pendant 5j). sil ya autant de mort c'est parceque peu de gens ont acces a ces medicaments c'est donc une question de pauvrete. La malaria ne tue que si elle n'est pas soignee ou tres tardivement soignee (genre t'attend 2 semaines avant d'aller a l'hosto)
il ya aussi le chikungunya qui est assez rare et bien sur n'existe pas en france, et pour terminer seule l'anophele (espece de moustique) transmet la malaria.
Pour revenir a la demoiselle, vu que tes demandes d'aides impliquent bcp de sous entendu et que tes amis se moquent de toi, et bien prend ton courage a deux mains et ouvre ce p..... d'aspirateur. Je te garantie que meme si laraignee et vivante tu n'auras aucun mal a l'applatir (a defaut de la capturer). Et apres cela tu te sentira bcp mieux.
A toi de nous prouver que tu peut le faire !!! ::yaisse2::

----------


## granquet

bon, sans dconner, j'arrive, on vas l'ouvrir !

je vous ramne des photos de ses pattes velues les gars  ::aie::

----------


## Celelibi

Mouarf, quelle histoire pour une si petite bebete tout gentille qui n'a rien demand d'autre qu'un coin chaud et humide.
Mettez-vous un peu  la place des araignes, aprs avoir brav la tempte (le tuyau d'arrosage), avoir chapp  des monstres qui miaulent, avoir risqu sa vie en passant dans des passages trs troits des bouches d'arations. Elle pensait avoir trouv un endroit paisible, chaud et propice  la vie.
Imaginez avoir brav tous les lments et risqu votre vie pour trouver un endroit idale, et  peine install vous voyez arriver vers vous un espce d'norme tuyau qui vous aspire  la faon d'une soucoupe volante.

Merde  la fin ! Faites preuve d'un peu d'empathie.


Sinon, ayant un petits bois juste derrire chez moi, il y a rgulirement des intrus qui s'inveitent.
Un petite araigne trouve chez moi sous le lavabo.
http://celelibi.no-ip.org/pub/araigne.jpg
Sachant qu'un carreau fait 1.5cm je vous laisse imaginer la bebete.  ::): 
Cela dit j'ai moi aussi mon petit ct sadique, j'aime  les voir gallrer  essayer de marcher sur les joints des carreaux et se casser la gueule une fois sur deux.  ::twisted:: 

Sinon, dans le genre animaux insolites dans la salle de bain j'ai aussi a :
http://celelibi.no-ip.org/pub/Lezard1.jpg
http://celelibi.no-ip.org/pub/Lezard2.jpg
Lui,  peine mis dehors que mes chats ont sauts dessus, dommage, moi qui avait voulu lui sauver la vie.  ::P: 

Cela dit, les seuls bestioles pour lesquels je n'ai aucune piti, c'est les moucheronts qui viennent voler autour de mon cran. J'ai un couteau sans dents spciale clatage de moucheronts. C'est bien utile un cran cathodique des fois.
Non mais ! On ne touche pas  mon pc, surtout quand je suis devant.

----------


## Lung

> ni l'un ni l'autre... tsss...
> de toute faon je suis expatrie en rgion parisienne o il y a des araignes mutantes


Je crois qu'elle n'est plus dans ton aspirateur.
Je l'ai apperu hier soir, en rentrant chez-moi.

J'ai peur ...

----------


## GrandFather

> La malaria vient d'un parsite. Ce n'est pas une maladie infectieuse.


Si si, il s'agit bien d'une maladie infectieuse. Mais a n'a pas grande importance pour le sujet qui nous intresse, les araignes n'tant porteuses d'aucun agent de ce genre...  :;):

----------


## bustaja

Heureusement que t'as pas trouv une grosse araigne morte qui "dormait" dans un de tes tee shirts. a m'est arriv j'ai trouv a rigolo  ::aie::  

Ma copine pas du tout par contre  ::roll::

----------


## tigunn

> Je confirme, elles prennent mme le mtro !
> Fais gaffe elle t'a peut tre suivi jusqu' ton boulot et attend vicieusement au fond d'un tiroir de ton bureau !


 ::cfou::    oh, c'est pas une chauve souris quand mme, .... 
_J'ai peur des chauves souris..._

----------


## LineLe

La dissection de mon sac d'aspirateur est prvue ce soir, les autres soirs de cette semaine je n'tais pas chez moi... 
Mais mon araigne ressemblait fortement  la tienne celelibi

Quant au reste  :8O:   :8O:   :8O:   :8O:   :8O:  
Mais vous avez mang quoi les gars...?
Pour mettre fin  vos fantasmes dlirants, je vis seule avec visiblement l'araigne dcrite plus haut, je me suis spare de mon ami il y a trois mois, j'ai emmnag dans un duplex en banlieue en location (dsole, je ne suis pas crsus) depuis on m'a forc la poubelle qui me sert de voiture (je rappelle : je ne suis pas crsus), je n'avais pas d'lectricit  mon domicile pendant prs de deux semaines, ensuite j'ai eu droit  un dgat des eaux (neuve qu'elle est ma rsidence, je suis la premire locataire), de la moisissure qui est apparu sur toutes les plinthes, donc je laisse les fentres constamment ouvertes, et donc j'ai des intrus dans ma maison, dont cette horrible araigne.
Ah oui donc concernant le net et mes horaires aussi, je suis trop loin du central, donc refus par free, et ce matin je suis en retard parce que j'ai rcupr ma livebox  la poste... 
Mais elle dit qu'elle voit pas le rapport avec mon problme d'araigne...

Au passage, le premier que je vois s'approcher de moi avec un slip par dessus le pantalon, ou sans le pantalon, je lui conseille vivement de mettre une coque, un casque, et un gilet pare balles...

----------


## Rakken

Ptdr la signature !  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::  


Remarque, au fil des posts il a t convenu que le lance-flamme, voire l'agneau, c'tait plus efficace qu'un aspirateur ;-p

----------


## Deadpool

> La dissection de mon sac d'aspirateur est prvue ce soir, les autres soirs de cette semaine je n'tais pas chez moi...


Allez courage LineLe, on est avec toi.  ::wink:: 

Quand au reste, t'inquite, c'est pour de rire. De toute faon, ds qu'ils parlent avec une fille, les mles de Dveloppez ne savent plus se tenir.  ::lol::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

J'hallucine !  :8O:   ::mouarf::  

LineLe, t'es vraiment courageuse ! Non seulement tu doit vivre avec un monstre chez toi mais en plus tu frquente un forum bourr de la mme espce (velus et prt  te sauter dessus !).  ::king::

----------


## ben_harper

> et un gilet pare balles...


Tu es arme ? Pourquoi tu lui a pas mis une bastos  l'arraigne ?  ::aie::

----------


## Rakken

En fait, elle a menti, elle a pas t chercher sa freebox, mais un fusil a pompe, juste au cas o ^^

Mais soyons rassur, elle ne frappera personne a coup d'aspirateur, alors on craint rien ;-pp

----------


## LineLe

> J'hallucine !   
> 
> LineLe, t'es vraiment courageuse ! Non seulement tu doit vivre avec un monstre chez toi mais en plus tu frquente un forum bourr de la mme espce (velus et prt  te sauter dessus !).


la diffrence tant que je ne risque pas de trouver de forumeurs dans ma salle de bains
et a a plus de mal  se cacher aussi

----------


## behe

Si on capte le wifi  partir de ta salle de bain, tout peut arriver.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> la diffrence tant que je ne risque pas de trouver de forumeurs dans ma salle de bains
> et a a plus de mal  se cacher aussi


Ne les sous-estimes pas trop quand mme, tu pourrait tre vite du (ou dessus en fonction)  ::mouarf::

----------


## ben_harper

> Ne les sous-estimes pas trop quand mme, tu pourrait *tre vite du* (ou dessus en fonction)


Surtout si le slip est trs moulant...  ::yaisse2::

----------


## LineLe

> Surtout si le slip est trs moulant...


c'est marrant mais je trouve mon araigne de moins en moins repoussante  ::roll::

----------


## ben_harper

> c'est marrant mais je trouve mon araigne de moins en moins repoussante


C'est que notre mthode thrapeutique fonctionne !  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> C'est que notre mthode thrapeutique fonctionne !


a quel prix... non seulement j'ai peur de mettre la main sur l'araigne  tel point que je scrute le moindre recoin et que je secoue chaque serviette et chaque vetement avant de m'en servir... mais en plus maintenant j'ai peur de tomber sur des forumeurs blinds d'hormones en folie visiblement prts  sauter sur n'importe quoi.

----------


## sango85

> a quel prix... non seulement j'ai peur de mettre la main sur l'araigne  tel point que je scrute le moindre recoin et que je secoue chaque serviette et chaque vetement avant de m'en servir... mais en plus maintenant j'ai peur de tomber sur des forumeurs blinds d'hormones en folie* visiblement prts  sauter sur n'importe quoi.*


Quelle estime de toi !!!

Ces forumeurs ne slectionnent pas *n'importe quoi* je pense (vu tout le boult de recherches et de dductions qu'il y a eu..  :;):  )
Parce qu' mon avis, mis  part cette phobie soudaine des araignes... Une "geek" est trs recherche...
Bon OK je veux bien tre immol au lance flamme reu par la poste ce matin .. ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

Waouh!?!
Dis moi a te fait un joli harem tout ces forumeurs...
Tout a  cause d'une histoire d'araigne, pas mal la technique... ::mouarf::

----------


## Vld44

11 pages en 2 jours d'existence, pas mal pour un sujet a priori pas terrible  ::):

----------


## Rakken

> 11 pages en 2 jours d'existence, pas mal pour un sujet a priori pas terrible


Vu avouer que la frequence des messages frise parfois le chat irc au moment des pointes. 
Mais le week end arrive, et tous les gentils bosseurs (mwarf) que nous sommes ne seront plus au travail, donc la frequence risque de chuter dramaticalement ^^ (D'ailleur, il y a des stats sur le forum de dvp.com sur la frquentation  jour/weekend ?).




> Dis moi a te fait un joli harem tout ces forumeurs...


Tu peux tenter de creer un topic "J'ai crois une tite souris dans ma chambre", j'suis sur que ca peut ramener un tas de gens aussi ^^ (Remarque, ca sera probablement les mmes que pour l'araigne ;-pp)

[Edit]Et un message de plus qui fait 12 pages ![/edit]

----------


## Mamilie

> Tu peux tenter de creer un topic "J'ai crois une tite souris dans ma chambre", j'suis sur que ca peut ramener un tas de gens aussi ^^ (Remarque, ca sera probablement les mmes que pour l'araigne ;-pp)


Trouves moi un autre sujet, j'ai dj un chat qui mange les araignes, les mouches, les moustiques et qui joue avec les souris...

----------


## ben_harper

> a quel prix... non seulement j'ai peur de mettre la main sur l'araigne  tel point que je scrute le moindre recoin et que je secoue chaque serviette et chaque vetement avant de m'en servir... mais en plus maintenant j'ai peur de tomber sur des forumeurs blinds d'hormones en folie visiblement prts  sauter sur n'importe quoi.


Et en plus tu as oubli qu'il faut te scotcher la bouche avant de dormir !

----------


## Mamilie

> Et en plus tu as oubli qu'il faut te scotcher la bouche avant de dormir !


Et le nez et les oreilles parce que sinon elles arrivent direct au cerveau...
 ::dehors::

----------


## ben_harper

> *Trouves moi un autre sujet*, j'ai dj un chat qui mange les araignes, les mouches, les moustiques et qui joue avec les souris...


"Je suis jalouse de LineLe et moi aussi je veux mon harem"  ::P:   ::P:   ::P:  

Ca fait trs "Confessions intimes" ce titre  ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

::langue::  


> "Je suis jalouse de LineLe et moi aussi je veux mon harem"    
> 
> Ca fait trs "Confessions intimes" ce titre


Hey! Ho! C'est Rakken qui a commenc, moi j'ai jamais dit que je voulais un harem... Je suis dj la seule fille dans mon groupe si on enlve la secrtaire alors a va je suis servie...

----------


## Lung

> moi j'ai jamais dit que je voulais un harem... Je suis dj la seule fille dans mon groupe si on enlve la secrtaire alors a va je suis servie...


Tu en as de la chance ...

 ::mouarf::

----------


## Rakken

> Hey! Ho! C'est Rakken qui a commenc


Ah non, je dment formellement ! Tu avais l'air d'envier LineLe, et tant pour la bonne entente de tous les forumeurs du monde (faite l'amour, pas la guerre ? ;-p) j'ai propos une solution afin de... euh... partager les ressource disponible ? (je m'enfonce la, hein ?)

Et puis vous pourrez tous noter que je n'ai fait aucune proposition indecente a qui que ce soit !

Bref, histoire de raconter ma vie pour dtourner l'attention, la derniere grosse araigne que je me souvient avoir tue, c'tait il a quelques annes. Elle tait sur un des murs de la cuisine de mes parents, et ils se trouve que ma mre et phobique des araigne. Alors moi, pas fier mais courageux quand mme, j'ai pris un essuie-tout et j'ai cras l'araigne. Et j'ai senti son corp exploser sous mes doigts. Ca reste un souvenir assez dgoutant pour tre honnete. Depuis j'utilise la mthode du verre et du carton ou j'assume la cohabitation en esperant que le chat du voisin finisse par faire le boulot a ma place. 

Bref, autant dire qu'un ptit rat, c'est quand mme vachement plus mignon qu'une grosse araign et que cette phrase n'a aucun rapport avec le reste du sujet ^^.

----------


## LineLe

::ouin::  
mais j'ai pas demand de harem moi
c'est toujours quand on ne cherche personne que tout le monde vous saute dessus, et aprs par contre y a plus personne  ::roll::  
je voulais juste vous faire part de mon arachnophobie dcouverte le week end dernier, et voir si j'tais la seule chochotte
et aussi si cette histoire d'aspirateur inoffensif tait vraie

----------


## LineLe

> Alors moi, pas fier mais courageux quand mme, j'ai pris un essuie-tout et j'ai cras l'araigne. Et j'ai senti son corp exploser sous mes doigts.


c'est dgoutant
c'est affreux
la sensation doit tre horrible
limite pire que celle quand elle vous grimpe dessus

----------


## Nounoursonne

Moi je ne risques pas de venir chez toi chre LineLe, j'ai trop la frousse de ce que je pourrais y trouver

sinon tu n'es pas originaire d'alsace ?

----------


## Lung

> et voir si j'tais la seule chochotte


Apparemment non.

 :;):

----------


## LineLe

> Moi je ne risques pas de venir chez toi chre LineLe, j'ai trop la frousse de ce que je pourrais y trouver
> 
> sinon tu n'es pas originaire d'alsace ?


j'espre que tu parles de l'araigne  ::?:  
sinon oui je suis originaire d'alsace AOC (et oui j'avais dit la plus belle rgion de France, c'est pas bin compliqu  ::mrgreen::   )
d'o tu tiens a ?  ::D:

----------


## Lung

> j'espre que tu parles de l'araigne


  ::mouarf2::    Cel va sans dire ...

----------


## Nounoursonne

@ LineLe : d'aprs toi ???

----------


## Mamilie

> @ LineLe : d'aprs toi ???


ah yooo! je me disait aussi que ton surnom sonnait bien alsacien... mme si ce n'tait pas voulu.
Moi aussi pure souche AOC!

EDIT @Rakken: et de 13!

----------


## LineLe

> @ LineLe : d'aprs toi ???


d'aprs moi je dirais que tu as peur de tomber sur une horde de forumeurs avec leur slip par dessus leur pantalon... et honntement je comprends tes craintes

----------


## Nounoursonne

a la limite quand les forumeurs et les araignes seront partis, l peut tre mais pour l'instant je reste chez moi  ::mouarf::

----------


## Rakken

> c'est dgoutant
> c'est affreux
> la sensation doit tre horrible
> limite pire que celle quand elle vous grimpe dessus


C'est la raison pour laquelle je n'en ai plus tu depuis. Cet vnement l, aussi anodin qu'il puisse paraitre a profondement modifi ma maniere de voir les ptites bebetes qui nous embttent. 

Et pour l'alsace, bien que je ne puisse me vanter d'tre AOC et tout et tout (j'suis originaire d'ailleur a la base) j'y habite, j'y travaille, j'y mange de dlicieuses tartes flambes et, pire que tout j'y poste sur dvp  ::yaisse2:: 

...

 :8O:  Mais ca veut dire qu'il y a une araigne mutante dans un aspirateur, peut-tre a cot de chez moi !!  :8O:   :8O:

----------


## mphistopheles

> Et j'ai senti son corp exploser sous mes doigts. Ca reste un souvenir assez dgoutant pour tre honnete.


Bof! c'est juste tres salissant (le mur avec une grosse tche noire...) enfin, pour ma part, je les coupe (avec un couteau un ciseau ou ce qui me tombe de coupant/perant sous la main) ou je les capture selon mon humeur (il m'arrive par contre assez souvent de les oublier sous leur verre...).




> Bref, autant dire qu'un ptit rat, c'est quand mme vachement plus mignon qu'une grosse araign et que cette phrase n'a aucun rapport avec le reste du sujet ^^.


Tu trouve ? franchement, le rat cras est  mon avis nettement moins ragoutant que l'araigne... sauf si tu aime la viande crue, apres c'est une histoire de gots...  ::aie::

----------


## Rakken

::cfou::

----------


## Arnaud F.

Aprs l'invasion d'araignes, y a une invasion d'alsacien sur dvp (dont moi aussi, pour souche, AOC et tout et tout ^^)

@LineLe : Comme un peu tout le monde, ta surement un do ou une bombe arosol quelconque, tu prend un briquet le mets a 5cm du jet de la bombe et tu grilles cette bete  ::D: 

Une fois bien cuite, tu pourras mme la mange, que des protines!  ::aie:: 

Courage pour surmont ta "phobie"

----------


## sango85

Des nouvelles de l'araigne la plus clbre du site ???... Non, que dis-je, du www !!  ::mouarf::

----------


## haltabush

Je n'ai pas lu tout le sujet, mais j'aimerais vous conter une petite aventure datant d'hier...
Il faisait beau, je me suis donc dcid  quitter mon cran un moment pour une petite balade champtre. J'arrive dans un chouette petit coin, et l paf je m'allonge sur l'herbe et je m'endors. 1 heure aprs, je me rveille, je rentre chez moi et je retourne derrire mon cran (et oui : je suis un geek qui va se promener  :8O:  Original, je sais.)
Un moment, je sens l'imprieuse ncessit de me gratter la tte, et l  surprise, une magnifique arachnide avait dcid de me servir de couvre chef. Celle-ci tait trs mignonne, avec un gros corps et 8 magnifiques petites pattes : je l'aurais volontier libr, mais ma fentre tait plus loigne que mon briquet.

----------


## LineLe

> Des nouvelles de l'araigne la plus clbre du site ???... Non, que dis-je, du www !!


j'ai toujours pas os ouvrir l'aspirateur  ::oops::

----------


## bakaneko

On devrait faire cotiser tous les membres de DvP pour lui acheter un nouvel aspirateur comme cela elle pourra jeter l'autre sans avoir  l'ouvrir  ::D: 

De plus, on quipe le nouvel aspirateur d'un *[Hacheur  bbtes]* pour viter qu'une telle msaventure se reproduise  ::mouarf::

----------


## Erwy

> mais j'ai pas demand de harem moi


Y a pas  dire , t'as un don pour ce type de sujet, on pourrait presque en faire une ode  ::mouarf::  (les anciens comprendront)  

Dsol de ne pouvoir venir t'aider mais ma femme est trs jalouse de la protection que je lui apporte contre les envahisseurs  6 ou 8 pattes  ::mouarf::  

Maintenant que tu vis sur Paris ne t'inquite pas trop, ton appart est encore rcent c'est pour a que tu as encore des araignes.Si tu as la chance de de vivre  cot du mtro , tu devrais bientt voir arriver ses cafards de 5-8 cm de long , autrement faudra te contenter de la version normale 2-3 cm (ca prend un peu plus de temps ), ils n'ont pas l'air d'accepter la cohabitation avec les autres insectes non-volants .

Rassur ???  ::mouarf::  

PS: pourquoi tu n'as pas simplement crie, tes hurlements de poissonnires (que tu appeles parfois arguments) on pourtant gnralement un effet rpulsif , voir ltal , sur  peu prs tout ce qui vit (une araigne malentendante ????)

 ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> j'ai toujours pas os ouvrir l'aspirateur


A mon avis, depuis le temps, siot elle est sortie du sac, soit elle est morte, donc tu peux ouvrir ton aspirateur sans crainte. Quand a d'eventuels oeufs, ne t'angoisse pas pour si peu, tu fais tourner ton aspiratuer a vide, histoire de les "bruler"

----------


## Nounoursonne

ah les odes, c'etait y longtemps dj  ::mouarf::

----------


## Xtof68

Bon, je ne suis pas le seul AOC ici (je m'en tais dj rendu compte).

Si une de ces bbtes ne peut rentrer dans un orifice anatomique, on peut dire "l'accs  *la raie ni*"... oui, je suis vaseux, oui, vous allez me le dire, mais la critique est facile, surtout quand *l'art est niais*...

Je ne serai jamais roi chez moi, parce que *la reine y est*.

(Calme-toi, Xtof, prends une tisane...) un peu plus srieusement, je suis aussi adepte du verre retourn (ou de la bote  coton-tige), et du bout de carton promptement gliss dessous. 
La bestiole capture, il suffit d'ouvrir la fentre, de regarder la crature dans le blanc de ses yeux monstrueux et rougeoyants, de lui dire "j'aurais pu te transformer en carpaccio, tu vois, mais je suis sympa, alors rends-moi un service : dgage, ne reviens pas chez moi, mais va voir du ct de chez LineLe (trs _couleur locale AOC_, le pseudo), va lui faire hrisser les poils de la nuque, avec un peu de chance elle me conviera  une investigation pousse de son sac d'aspirateur".

Les premires tapes ont fonctionn, mais il y a eu un bug dans la suite du droulement : je n'ai pas encore t invit  procder  l'assassinat et l'ventrement de ce sac arachnophage. Snifff....

----------


## lola06

Bonjour tous le monde,
j'ai un peu lu le sujet, et moi les petites bebtes tant que je m'en approche pas c'est bon aprs ca me dgoute de les toucher. 
Moi quand j'en vois une il y a deux solutions soit je prend une feuille trs longue et je la met au bout pour la mettre dehors, soit j'apelle  la rescousse...  ::D:  

Sinon il faut faire super attention aux piqures des araignes car mme si la plupart ne sont pas trs dangereuse c'est trs embtant, j'en ai fait les frais l't dernier : un abss sur la cuisse en dbut d't, il a fallut attendre et j'ai quasiment pas pu aller  la piscine ou  la mer  ::pleure:: 
Sinon c'est pas parce qu'on a peur d'un animal (mme petit) qu'on est une chochote...  ::mouarf::

----------


## ben_harper

Je vais peut tre faire un topic sur les souris moi.
Ce genre de sujet  l'air d'avoir la ct auprs des filles en ce moment !  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Sinon il faut faire super attention aux piqures des araignes car mme si la plupart ne sont pas trs dangereuse c'est trs embtant, j'en ai fait les frais l't dernier : un abss sur la cuisse en dbut d't, il a fallut attendre et j'ai quasiment pas pu aller  la piscine ou  la mer


Je chipote mais, une araigne ne pique pas, elle mord. Et pour qu'elle morde il faut quand mme la provoquer car la plupart des araignes prfreront la fuite en premier lieu.

D'autre part une araigne a peut tre trs jolie, la preuve :



Avec ses pattes velues et ses couleurs flashy, on dirait une peluche.  ::aie::

----------


## Rakken

Pour le coup, les souris et autres rongeurs, c'est vraiment pas un truc qui me fait peur. En fait, quand on regarde le ti museau de ce genre de bestiole, c'est mme franchement super sympa ^^

J'veux dire, si on s'attarde sur un araigne et qu'on essaie de la regarder sans phobie ni rien... faut bien avouer que, spontanment, le mot "mignon", n'est pas ce qui vient en premier. 
Alors qu'avec un ptit rongeur... <,,_,,)~~

^_^

[Edit]Mwarf, cross posting avec justement une photo d'araigne qui essaie d'tre mignonne ;-p[/Edit]

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Je chipote mais, une araigne ne pique pas, elle mord. Et pour qu'elle morde il faut quand mme la provoquer car la plupart des araignes prfreront la fuite en premier lieu.
> 
> D'autre part une araigne a peut tre trs jolie, la preuve :
> 
> 
> 
> Avec ses pattes velues et ses couleurs flashy, on dirait une peluche.


Une nouvelle nana sur le thread et Descent... descend ! Ah la la...  ::aie::   ::mrgreen::  

PS : Il vient plus sur la taverne Aitone ?  :8O:

----------


## Deadpool

> Une nouvelle nana sur le thread et Descent... descend ! Ah la la...


 ::aie:: 

Je crois je vais changer de pseudo...




> PS : Il vient plus sur la taverne Aitone ?


Bah je le vois plus mais apparemment il vient, il poste dans Crystal Reports.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour  tous,

Trs divertissant ce sujet. 

Entre araignes, souris et autres petites bestioles qui s'invitent chez nous sans autorisations, c'est quand mme les araignes que je prfrent, de plus elles sont aussi utiles.

La dernire fois que je suis remont dans mon domicile dans l'Aisne pour 4 semaines (pour les ftes de fin d'anne) le soir mme de notre arrive, nous tions  table dans la cuisine et tout  coup je tourne la tte vers l'vier et une sorte de souris ou musaraigne que je n'avait encore jamais vue (noire avec de gros yeux) nous regardait tranquillement. 
J'ai mis une "tapette" et le lendemain matin elle tait passe de vie  trpas.

Le problme est que dans ce cas je dois appeler un voisin pour la retirer et la jeter.

J'ai vcu un an dans le Gard et l c'tait ds petits scorpions qui nous rendaient visite.

Depuis 20 mois que je vis en majorit dans le Var, ce sont des geckos qui s'invitent. Pas mchants, mais je n'ose pas penser  ma raction ou celle de ma femme s'il nous tombait sur la tte.



Et j'imagine la raction de LineLe si elle en trouvait un dans sa serviette en sortant de la douche.

Amicalement.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Je crois je vais changer de pseudo...


Remonte ?  ::aie::   ::mrgreen::  

Sinon, pour faire style que je m'intresse  la discussion, il y a des superbes articles sur wikipedia sur les araignes et les rongeurs. D'ailleurs, y'en a mme sur les clibataires et les geeks... C'est drlement bien foutu wiki quand mme !  ::aie::   ::mrgreen::   ::mouarf::

----------


## yepAccess

Pour les gecko ne tinquiete pas, pas de chute possible. Les lezard ca peut arriver car ils sagrippent (griffe0, les gecko ont des ventouses.
Si tu choppe un gecko tete en bas (accroche au plafond) et ke tu tarrange a ne pas le laisser revenir sur le mur, ben au bout de 5mn il fatigue.
Il va commencer par relacher deux pattes a intervalles regulier pour se reposer. Et a la longue il va tout faire pour aller sur le mur, quitte a sauter.
Donc tant que tu ne le derange pas ben il ne tombera pas.
Autre chose , si ta un chat pareil, le gecko se refugiera sur le plafond et bien  apres un certain temps, oui il peut tomber.
Si ta un gecko par terre et bien ne lattrape pas par la queue c comme les lezard elle se detache. Tres resistant come bestiole, et en plus apres plusieurs
coup ne soit jamais certain quil est mort.
Pour terminer jetais un certain temps dans une maison ou yavais des geckos, ben un soir un des gecko se pointe au sol pour se regaler de quelque fourmis de passage dans la cuisine.
Ma femme se leve pour aller chercher de leau en pleine nuit, elle pense inutile dallumer la lumiere de la cuisine, le gecko dans sa fuite grimpe au pied de ma femme, il se rend compte de son erreur et plonge dans un dernier effort de survie, malheureusement ma femme aussi cherchant a sechapper fait un bond de cote et atteris ... sur le gecko.
Jentend un cri je debarque a la cuisine ma femme au salon ne sachant meme pas se quelle avait ecrase. Ben il restait pas grand chose du gecko mort sur le coup (je me demande sil n'est pas mort par crise cardiaque  ::lol::  )
Donc si poursuit un gecko fait gaffe quil ne tombe pas sur la tete de ta femme, et noublie pas d'allumer la lumiere avant dentrer dans une piece.
A+

----------


## Invit

Bonsoir yepAccess,

Et bien merci pour toutes ces informations sur les geckos.

Oui on voit bien, je pense sur la photo, que ses doigts sont quips de ventouses et non de griffes comme le lzard commun.

Mon fils qui a fait une dizaine de sjours dans diffrents pays africains m'en avait parl, mais il ne m'avait pas donn autant de dtail.

Cela dit, j'imagine la bestiole qui aurait la malchance de tomber sur ma femme (comme la vtre en a fait l'exprience), ou plutt que ce soit ma femme qui tombe sur lui, je crois qu'il n'y aurait pas de problme : entre la crise cardiaque  ou l'crasement, il n'aurait pas d'autre choix !!!

Amicalement.

----------


## Deadpool

> Remonte ?


 ::pan::  ::salo::

----------


## questionneuse

Perso j'ai un peu beaucoup peur de ce qui est petit et moche, donc ca passe par les araignes, les cafards, les mouches, les guepes, les moustiques etc..
Mais par exemple les coccinelles c'est trs joli ca me fait pas peur.

Donc je pense que la majorit des gens sont plus intimid par ce qui est moche et comme souvent les insectes sont moches et en plus certains piquent ca explique le pourquoi du comment.. ::aie::

----------


## mphistopheles

bah, la beaut est quelque chose de trs relatif... 
personellement, je trouve les serpents plutot beaux (plus qu'une souris par exemple). mais comme ils sont dans ma mmoire fichs comme plus dangereux que les souris, ben je les trouve moins mignons. En fait, c'est surtout une question de prjugs.

Je trouve les araignes bien plus laides que les fourmis, mais comme ce que je n'aime pas ce sont les fourmis, j'ai plutot tendance  agresser les forumis qu' tuer les araignes.

----------


## Celelibi

> Donc je pense que la majorit des gens sont plus intimid par ce qui est moche et comme souvent les insectes sont moches et en plus certains piquent ca explique le pourquoi du comment..


Ce qu'on trouve moche c'est ce qu'on a pas assez observ.

En cherchant des photos d'araignes, j'ai trouv ce blog avec plein de photo de bonne qualit. http://richardunord6.skynetblogs.be/tag/1/Neriene
Allez pas me dire qu'aprs avoir vu a vous les trouvez toujours aussi repoussantes.

----------


## sango85

> D'ailleurs, y'en a mme sur les clibataires et les geeks... C'est drlement bien foutu wiki quand mme !


 Certains doivent-ils se sentir vis ??  ::yaisse2::

----------


## tesla

> Perso j'ai un peu beaucoup peur de ce qui est petit et moche, donc ca passe par les araignes, les cafards, les mouches, les guepes, les moustiques etc..


et Sarko ?

----------


## Rakken

> et Sarko ?


Avec lui, l'aspirateur ca marche pas. Faut un coup de Karcher  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Xtof68

> Mais par exemple les coccinelles c'est trs joli ca me fait pas peur.


Objectivement, la plupart des hannetons sont plus jolis que les coccinelles. Et que dire d'une mouche  m... avec ses couleurs mtallises qui feraient plir d'envie n'importe quel _kk_ adepte du tuning ? Regarde une telle mouche  m... : son vrombissement te prouve que la ligne d'chappement n'est pas standard, et sa couleur tmoigne d'une peinture multi-couches cuite au four. 

Non, un peu plus srieusement, l'arachnophobie, puisqu'elle est l'objet du thread, puise ses sources dans l'anatomie qui est foncirement diffrente. Pourtant, il y a d'autres animaux (bizarreries genre hippocampe,  la structure pour le moins "n'importe-quoit'esque") que l'on ne va pas trouver moches. *Questionneuse* prcise ne pas aimer les insectes "petits", mais combien de gens n'ont absolument aucun dgot  extraire des tiques du pelage de leur chien, en prouvant en revanche les pires affres rien qu' la vue d'une araigne, voire d'un faucheux. Pourtant, les tiques sont vecteur de maladies autrement plus gnantes que ce que l'arachnide qu'on trouve chez nous peut nous refiler.

Je ne suis pas fan des araignes, mais elles ne me drangent pas plus que n'importe quelle autre bestiole. Et, si l'on se documente sur le mode de vie de la mouche commune et sur celui de l'araigne, cette dernire tend mme  devenir plutt sympatique, alors qu'on n'est gure traumatis de voir une mouche.

Nos phobies sont bizarres, somme toute

----------


## Mandalar

J'avais assist  un expos (je me souviens plus du sujet exact), et le type a parl des phobies  un moment, et  propos des araignes, il disait que c'tait probablement du  un certain patrimoine gntique (peur ancestrale) provenant du fait qu' une poque recule certaines araignes avaient une envergure d'environ un mtre, et qu'alors en avoir peur n'tait pas forcment stupide.

Ca pourrait expliquer que certains aient plus peur des araignes que d'autres petites btes bien plus mchantes (ou mme plus moches).

----------


## Rakken

La vache, c'est vrai que j'srai pas fier devant une araigne d'une taille d'un mettre. 
Et je vous raconte pas la taille de l'aspirateur qu'il faut pour l'avaler celle l !

----------


## Celelibi

a fait peut un lzard ?
Pourtant il y a un certain temps ils mesuraient plusieurs mtres de haut.  ::): 

Et puis personnellement, je trouve qu'un papillon et sa faon chaotique de voler fait bien plus peur qu'une araigne tranquille dans son coin, ou une gupe qui vole droit et qui a trop de la misre  dcouper du gras de jambon avec ses petits crochets et qui te regarde avec ses normes yeux aux reflets multicolors.

----------


## lola06

Moi j'avais aussi entendu que les phobies cachaient un evnement fort, par exemple quand on est petit et que l'on voit quelqu'un de mort (ou quelque chose d'prouvant) et que par exemple il y a une araigne sur un mur on associe toute cette souffrance  l'araigne. Du coup ca dveloppe des phobies. Et la personne ne sait mme pas que sa phobie est due  a.

Je sais pas ce que vous en pensez ?

----------


## ben_harper

> Moi j'avais aussi entendu que les phobies cachaient un evnement fort, par exemple quand on est petit et que l'on voit quelqu'un de mort (ou quelque chose d'prouvant) et que par exemple il y a une araigne sur un mur on associe toute cette souffrance  l'araigne. Du coup ca dveloppe des phobies. *Et la personne ne sait mme pas que sa phobie est due  a*.
> 
> Je sais pas ce que vous en pensez ?


J'en pense que si la personne concerne ne le sait pas elle mme, qui peut bien le savoir ??  ::aie::

----------


## lola06

Il s'en rende compte en suivant une thrapie, quelqu'un qui va l bas pour savoir pourquoi il a peur des araignes et arrter d'en avoir peur.
Personnellement je pense qu'il y a une raison aux peurs, on ne peut pas avoir peur sans raison, le partimoine gntique explique mais alors pourquoi certaines personnes sont phobiques et d'autres adore ces petites choses ?

----------


## ben_harper

Pourquoi certains aiment l'art contemporain et pas d'autres.
Pourquoi certains aiment les petits pois ( sont rouges  ::aie::  ) et pas d'autres, les pinards, les fruits de mer, etc...

Je pense qu'il y a tellement de paramtre d'ordre gntiques, ducationnels, et j'en passe, qu'on aura jamais de rponse prcise et applicable  tout le monde.  :;):

----------


## sango85

> Moi j'avais aussi entendu que les phobies cachaient un evnement fort, par exemple quand on est petit et que l'on voit quelqu'un de mort (ou quelque chose d'prouvant) et que par exemple il y a une araigne sur un mur on associe toute cette souffrance  l'araigne. Du coup ca dveloppe des phobies. Et la personne ne sait mme pas que sa phobie est due  a.





> J'en pense que si la personne concerne ne le sait pas elle mme, qui peut bien le savoir ??


Je vous renvoie  la rfrence culturelle suivante...

*Le meilleur des Mondes*
d' _Aldous Huxley_ 

Et oui, il ft un temps (lointain, certes) o je m'instruisait sur papier...  ::cry::

----------


## lola06

> Je vous renvoie  la rfrence culturelle suivante...
> 
> *Le meilleur des Mondes*
> d' _Aldous Huxley_


Je l'ai lu mais ca fait un moment, c'est quoi le rapport avec les phobies?

----------


## sango85

> Je l'ai lu mais ca fait un moment, c'est quoi le rapport avec les phobies?


C'est par rapport  tout ce qui concerne la prdtermination ou plutt le conditionnement des comportements ds le plus jeune ge... En l'occurence ici, le traumatisme qu'une personne aurait subi tant toute petite avec une arachnide.. qui ressort maintenant en gnocide aspiratoire...  ::mouarf::

----------


## questionneuse

> Ce qu'on trouve moche c'est ce qu'on a pas assez observ.
> 
> En cherchant des photos d'araignes, j'ai trouv ce blog avec plein de photo de bonne qualit. http://richardunord6.skynetblogs.be/tag/1/Neriene
> Allez pas me dire qu'aprs avoir vu a vous les trouvez toujours aussi repoussantes.


Ahhhh nan mais rien que de les voir  l'cran ... je trouve ca vraiment horrible c'est poilu, ca reluit, ca a des pattes crochu, et une tete horrible..  ::calim2::  

Non mais en fait je crois que la grosseur joue, faut que ce soit petit mais pas trop genre au moins aussi gros qu'un ongle. Par exmple les fourmi ca me fait pas peur mais imaginons que les fourmis aient la taille d'un ongle et qu'on puisse alors bien discerner leur corp on verrait alors que c'est pas ragoutant non plus. Ca reluit aussi c'est poilu et ca a des mandibules qui dpasse et des petits yeux noirs, c'est vraiment laid et quand c'est laid c'est pas rassurant c'est tout...
Les tiques ca me fait pas peur mais imaginons qu'ils soient plus gros taille d'un ongle, vu la laideur de leur corps je parie que ca me ferait peur aussi. 

La taille joue et la laideur aussi. Le papillon est un bon exemple aussi c'est quand meme trs beau donc ca fait pas flipper..

EDIT:


> et Sarko ?


  ::lol::  ah mais c'tait donc ca..

----------


## Deadpool

> Ahhhh nan mais rien que de les voir  l'cran ... je trouve ca vraiment horrible c'est poilu, ca reluit, ca a des pattes crochu, et une tete horrible..


Attends, celle-l :



elle est jolie pourtant, non?

Je sais, je l'ai dj montre dans ce topic mais c'est pas pour vous faire peur je le jure...  ::aie::

----------


## questionneuse

Ben c'est typiquement moche.. En plus t'imagine la sensation quant ce truc te marche dessus.  :8O:  

et regarde ces fourmis, c'est laid aussi:

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image ::D: SC01568.jpg

tu imagines si ca avait cette taille beaucoup de gens en aurait peur aussi...

----------


## dirty_boy

Moi, une fois, on a sonn  ma porte, j'ai ouvert et je me suis retrouv nez  nez avec une chauve-sourie enrage. Elle semblait un peut fatigue car j'habite un 2me tage sans ascenseur....

 ::dehors::

----------


## Lung

> Moi, une fois, on a sonn  ma porte, j'ai ouvert et je me suis retrouv nez  nez avec une chauve-sourie enrage. Elle semblait un peut fatigue car j'habite un 2me tage sans ascenseur....


  ::mouarf2::  

En plus, elle a pass le digicode.

 :;):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> En plus, elle a pass le digicode.


Faut encore qu'elle imite la voix d'un mec qu'il connait vachement bien...

----------


## Erwy

> une gupe qui vole droit et qui a trop de la misre  dcouper du gras de jambon avec ses petits crochets et qui te regarde avec ses normes yeux aux reflets multicolors.


T'as djvu une gupe chass une mouche ? Je l'ai vu plusieurs fois c'est....impressionnant!!!
La mouche vole peinard... La gupe fonce dessus, aggrippe le corps et les alies dans ses pattes et dans le mme mouvement dcapite la mouche avec ses mandibules puis repart avec le corps dcapit: tout ceci en plein vol et en moins de 2s.

----------


## ben_harper

> Faut encore qu'elle imite la voix d'un mec qu'il connait vachement bien...


Bon admettons....  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Erwy

> Bon admettons....


Jusqu'ici t'as pas de bol quand mme  ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

> T'as djvu une gupe chass une mouche ? Je l'ai vu plusieurs fois c'est....impressionnant!!!
> La mouche vole peinard... La gupe fonce dessus, aggrippe le corps et les alies dans ses pattes et dans le mme mouvement dcapite la mouche avec ses mandibules puis repart avec le corps dcapit: tout ceci en plein vol et en moins de 2s.


Non mais j'en ai vu une attraper une araigne sur un rosier... C'est assez dingue  voir!
Donc voil la solution pour se dbarasser des araignes qui nous hantent, adopter un essaim de gupes  ::aie::  

 ::dehors::

----------


## Mamilie

> Bon admettons....



Faut encore qu'elle pousse la porte...

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Voulant me porter volontaire dans cette affaire, voici une solution qui devrait te convenir :

 ::arrow::  Remplir la baignoire d'eau
 ::arrow::  Mettre l'aspirateur entier dedans
 ::arrow::  Attendre deux heures avec l'aspirateur dedans en vrifiant que tout va bien
 ::arrow::  Prendre une douche chez le voisin en attendant si le besoin est pressant
 ::arrow::  Vrifier que la bestiole ne s'est pas mise  nager faon Manaudou
 ::arrow::  Une fois le laps de temps coul, sortir le sac et l'emballer soigneusement
 ::arrow::  Jeter le sac, dans la poubelle de la rue d'en face
 ::arrow::  Attendre 3 jours avant d'aspirer de nouveau ( pour viter les courts circuits )

Et voila !
Une affaire rondement bien mene  :;): 

A+!

----------


## questionneuse

> Faut encore qu'elle pousse la porte...


Bah il lui a ouvert, faut etre trs bete aussi...

----------


## Mamilie

ouais ben elle a pas encore monte les 5 tages  pied!

edit: et sans se fair reprer...

----------


## Celelibi

> Attends, celle-l :
> 
> 
> 
> elle est jolie pourtant, non?


Moi plus je la regarde plus elle m'a l'air mignonne, toute douce comme une peluche.  ::): 




> T'as djvu une gupe chass une mouche ? Je l'ai vu plusieurs fois c'est....impressionnant!!!


Non jamais vu, mais j'aimerais bien voir a un jour. La plus part du temps quand je croise des gupes c'est quand je mange dehors, donc forcment elles prfrent faire les fond d'assiette plutt que d'aller dcapiter une mouche.

----------


## sango85

> ouais ben elle a pas encore monte les 5 tages  pied!
> 
> edit: et sans se fair reprer...


Bon ! Elle arrive sur le pallier...
Qu'est ce qui prouve qu'elle va venir frapper  MA porte ?
Y'a quatre appartements sur le pallier...

----------


## Mamilie

> Moi plus je la regarde plus elle m'a l'air mignonne, toute douce comme une peluche.


Ah ouais ben moi toujours pas... J'ai plutt l'impression qu'elle doit tre rche comme un paillasson des annes 70!

----------


## Mamilie

> Bon ! Elle arrive sur le pallier...
> Qu'est ce qui prouve qu'elle va venir frapper  MA porte ?
> Y'a quatre appartements sur le pallier...


Tu crois qu'il va jusqu'au bout parce que l vraiment pas de bol... Alors tu ouvres dirty_boy?

Moi je m'en fous j'ai un juda...

----------


## sango85

> Tu crois qu'il va jusqu'au bout parce que l vraiment pas de bol... Alors tu ouvres dirty_boy?
> 
> Moi je m'en fous j'ai un juda...


Bon ! Elle frappe  ma porte.
Ben j'ai pas d' pot jusqu' maintenant, hein ?

----------


## ben_harper

> Bon ! Elle frappe  ma porte.
> Ben j'ai pas d' pot jusqu' maintenant, hein ?


Cette fois c'est sur, c'est  moi qu'elle en veut !

----------


## sango85

> Cette fois c'est sur, c'est  moi qu'elle en veut !


Bon ! J' vais jusqu'au bout : J'ouvre !

----------


## Erwy

> Bon ! J' vais jusqu'au bout : J'ouvre !


Ca fait 10cm c'est p'tite bte l , elle est tout essoufl, elle va pas me sauter  a gorge

----------


## Mamilie

> Ca fait 10cm c'est p'tite bte l , elle est tout essoufl, elle va pas me sauter  a gorge


Alors j'l'installe dans la banquette...

Pourquoi c'est moi qui doit la dire celle l?

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Alors j'l'installe dans la banquette...
> 
> Pourquoi c'est moi qui doit la dire celle l?


Je fais mine d'aller y chercher un verre d'eau dans la cuisine...
Qu'est ce qui m'empche de revenir avec un FUSIL ?!!!

 ::mouarf3::

----------


## sango85

> Je fais mine d'aller y chercher un verre d'eau dans la cuisine...
> Qu'est ce qui m'empche de revenir avec un FUSIL ?!!!


Ben alors ! Parcequ'elle se mfie pas... C'est quand mme qu'une bte !!!

----------


## ben_harper

Tiens, d'ailleurs, est ce que les filles seraient traumatises si en sortant de leur douche elles trouvaient une chauve souris pendues au plafond ??

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> Tiens, d'ailleurs, est ce que les filles seraient traumatises si en sortant de leur douche elles trouvaient une chauve souris pendues au plafond ??


Tout dpend si c'est une chauve souris enrage ou non  ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

> Tiens, d'ailleurs, est ce que les filles seraient traumatises si en sortant de leur douche elles trouvaient une chauve souris pendues au plafond ??


Non!
Surtout que chez nous (les alsaciens AOC d'Alsace) elles sont toutes mignonnes et elles dorment dans les granges, mangent des insectes dont ces satans moustiques et s'envolent la nuit sans un bruit.
C'est pas trs agile au sol mais en vol, c'est trs dou... Rien  voir avec l'araigne-paillasson de Descent!

C'est une pipistrelle...

----------


## Mamilie

Bon celle l elle a dj l'air moins sympa mme avec son bb dans les bras. D'ailleurs c'est un renard volant. Et je m'en fous elle vit que en Australie...  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Rien  voir avec l'araigne-paillasson de Descent!


Eh, tu sais c'qu' t'dit mon araigne-paillasson...  ::evilred::  




 ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## questionneuse

On dirait un gros rat avec des ailes.. 
Ca attaque vraiment pour 1 petit ml de sang au fait ou bien?  ::?:

----------


## Lung

> Ca attaque vraiment pour 1 petit ml de sang au fait ou bien?


Il me semble que les chauves-souris vampires, il n'y en a pas beaucoup, et elles sont toutes petites.
La plupart sont frugivores, insectivores, ...

----------


## lou87

Ah, j'avais oubli de dire un truc.... assez dsopilant....

Ma petite soeur, choppe les araignes (les grosses comme les petites)  la main, les prenant par une patte entre deux doigts et les met dehors.....

C'est assez dgoutant, horripilant, et a me donne la chair de poule, surtout en voyant l'araigne essay de grimper  sur sa main et de dgag....  ::vomi::

----------


## Mamilie

> On dirait un gros rat avec des ailes.. 
> Ca attaque vraiment pour 1 petit ml de sang au fait ou bien?


Et un wikilien, un!
Il y a trs peu de chauve-souris vampire et il faut vraiment qu'elles soient doues pour venir te sucer le sang... Parce que le digicode, la voix de quelqu'un que tu connais, l'escalier, la porte, etc... Ca suffit pas, faut d'abord qu'elle rserve un avion, qu'elle aille  l'aroport, qu'elle passe l'immigration, qu'elle morde pas l'htesse sinon il faudrait qu'en plus elle s'chappe de prison... Bref, tu risques pas grand chose!  ::aie::  

La pipistrelle commune,  peu prs la seule que (si vous avez de la chance) vous pourrez croiser un jour:
- mange des moustiques, des petites mouches et des araignes
- ne s'accroche pas dans les cheveux: quand elle vous sonde au radar elle dvie de peur de se prendre un tronc d'arbre
- ne suce pas de sang
- est un mammifre!!! pas de nid et pas d'oeuf
- ne fait pas de bruit
etc...

Alors  ct de l'araigne-paillasson, si si PAILLASSON, tu ne risques pas grand chose. Finalement je pense que les araignes sont bien plus dangeureuses que les chauve-souris...
 ::mouarf::  




> Eh, tu sais c'qu' t'dit mon araigne-paillasson...


Non, quoi? Mme pas peur...  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

Wow je pars quelques jours me resourcer dans la plus belle rgion de France, et pendant ce temps, a trolle allgrement  ::mrgreen::  
Non les chauves souris vampire il y en a trs peu et sont trs petites, et ne vivent pas chez nous... elles s'attaquent "au pire" au btail. Elles font un pitit trou et viennent s'abreuver tous les soirs au mme endroit. C'est un animal fascinant.
Les plus grosses sont des roussettes et elles sont super dangereuses... pour les fruits...
Mais les chauves souris de chez nous sont trs pitites aussi, j'en ai vu une l'autre soir faire le tour de la maison de mes parents plusieurs fois (a devait tre une femelle  ::aie::  ). Ca me ferait moins peur de me retrouver nez  nez avec une bebete comme a qu'avec une araigne, j'aurais plus peur de me choper les puces ! Mais je serais bien embte pour la faire sortir sans lui faire mal  ::?:  
Quant  la photo de Descent, ben je suis dsole, a me donne la chair de poule... C'est immonde...

PS : je l'admets, je n'ai toujours pas os dissequer mon sac d'aspirateur...

----------


## bakaneko

> Wow je pars quelques jours me resourcer dans la plus belle rgion de France, et pendant ce temps, a trolle allgrement


Tu aurais d emmener le sac avec toi et le noyer dans le Rhin  ::D:  Ainsi tu te serais dbarrasser dfinitivement du monstre  ::mouarf::

----------


## Rakken

> Tu aurais d emmener le sac avec toi et le noyer dans le Rhin  Ainsi tu te serais dbarrasser dfinitivement du monstre


En fait, un jour, un gars qui vivait en cosse a cot d'un lac appel Loch Ness a fait la mme chose, depuis il parait qu'il y a un monstre dedans...

----------


## Mamilie

> En fait, un jour, un gars qui vivait en cosse a cot d'un lac appel Loch Ness a fait la mme chose, depuis il parait qu'il y a un monstre dedans...


Wouhou a dmarre svre le lundi matin...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Arnaud F.

> Tu aurais d emmener le sac avec toi et le noyer dans le Rhin  Ainsi tu te serais dbarrasser dfinitivement du monstre


C'est vrai, au pire l'aurait pu me le ramener, je l'aurai ouvert pour elle :p

Courage LineLe  ::D:

----------


## Xtof68

c'est un animal gentil, alors on se calme.....  ::): 
(et je suis srieux)

----------


## Commodore

Faut pas se fier  la taille des araignes... l'une des + dangereuses au monde est la veuve noire, et elle est minuscule.
Les grosses sont _souvent_ + flippantes mais moins dangereuses

----------


## LineLe

oui ben en attendant je commence  tre envahie par plusieurs araignes de la meme espece, mais plus petites....  ::cry::

----------


## Commodore

elle a d faire des petits dans le sac de l'aspirateur  ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## Xtof68

> oui ben en attendant je commence  tre envahie par plusieurs araignes de la meme espece, mais plus petites....


essaie d'appliquer la loi de Murphy : prends courageusement la dcision de te lancer dans l'levage des arachnides domestiques, et, tu verras, parce que les initiatives sont souvent voues  l'chec, tu n'en verras plus une seule... 

Quod Erat Demonstrantum

----------


## LineLe

> essaie d'appliquer la loi de Murphy : prends courageusement la dcision de te lancer dans l'levage des arachnides domestiques, et, tu verras, parce que les initiatives sont souvent voues  l'chec, tu n'en verras plus une seule... 
> 
> Quod Erat Demonstrantum


moui
moi j'ai surtout peur d'en louper une et qu'elle devienne aussi grosse que la premire que j'ai vue... Ou pire, que j'en loupe plusieurs des comme a, et qu'elles ont la possibilit de devenir encore plus grosses

----------


## Xtof68

> moui
> moi j'ai surtout peur d'en louper une et qu'elle devienne aussi grosse que la premire que j'ai vue... Ou pire, que j'en loupe plusieurs des comme a, et qu'elles ont la possibilit de devenir encore plus grosses


la toute grosse que tu avais vue initialement n'avait atteint cette taille que parce qu'elle tait seule, sans concurrence pour la bouffe. Avec la multiplication, elles vont rtrcir de gnration en gnration, et si tu ajoutes le facteur de la consanguinit, elles vont tre victimes de tares fatales.

----------


## Erwy

> moui
> moi j'ai surtout peur d'en louper une et qu'elle devienne aussi grosse que la premire que j'ai vue... Ou pire, que j'en loupe plusieurs des comme a, et qu'elles ont la possibilit de devenir encore plus grosses


Tu es sur que ce sont les mme ?
Il y a une famille d'araignes, pas trs grande en taille, (quatoriale je crois) qui vivent en colonie et cooprent.Elle fabrique des toiles suffisamment grande et solides pour y pieger , en plus des insectes,des oiseaux ou des petits mamifres qu'elles dvorent lentement.
Enfin ne t'inquite pas , dans le pire des cas il leur faudrait une certaine periode pour fabrquer une telle toile et tre suffisamment affams, au moins 1 ou 2 semaines de vacances hors de ton appart  ::mouarf::  
Rassur ?

----------


## Rakken

Mwarf, tous les soirs elle va avoir peur que sont appart soit transforme genre "Antre de Shelob" ou Frodon se fait bouffer par une araign gante.
Alors question du jour, c'est plus dur de tuer un aspirateur ou de jeter un anneau dans la montagne du destin ? ;-pp

----------


## Harry

Elle ressemblait peut tre  celle-ci :



J'ai bivouak' ce WE et j'ai eu ce specimen dans ma tente quelques heures le soir, elle s'amusait a monter au plafond puis a se laisser tomber sur moi !

Sans lampe de poche (juste ma montre et le flash de l'appareil photo) j'ai eu un peu de mal  la mettre dehors mais je crois que j'y suis arriv, en tout cas elle semblais plus tre avec moi aprs.

----------


## SnakemaN

Ouh pinaise  :8O:  

Ch'uis pas craintif mais tout de mme, dormir avec a... ::aie::  
'pis la LineLe elle a fait une attaque, t'es content....rhalala il nous veut pas que du bien celui-la  ::mouarf::

----------


## BiM

> Bonjour tout le monde !
> 
> Je me considre comme tant quelqu'un de normalement constitu, et de plus ou moins quilibr. Comme la plupart des gens, je n'ai jamais aim les araignes, mais je n'en ai jamais eu peur... jusque samedi dernier  
> en allant dans ma salle de bains pour me doucher, compltement dans le brouillard, je dplace mes serviettes qui sont sur le bord de ma baignoire, et l je tombe nez  nez avec la chose la plus immonde que j'ai jamais vu : elle tait norme, marron, velue et hideuse... et gigantesque
> Aprs avoir pouss un cri de surprise (a rveille) j'ai couru pour chercher mon fidle aspirateur et je lui ai fait la chasse, les 1200W de mon aspirateur ayant eu raison d'elle... 
> Or hier soir j'ai appris que ces choses ne meurent pas dans les aspirateurs, mais qu'elles ressortent de l'appareil et reprennent une vie tout  fait normal... voire mme qu'elles pondent leurs oeufs dedans...  
> bref depuis samedi j'ai littralement peur de ces choses, et depuis hier soir je ne suis pas tranquille, je l'imagien partout, et le moindre cheveu qui me chatouille le dos je suis blme... Il faut que j'autopsie mon sac
> Certains en ont effectivement dj vu sortir des aspirateurs ou c'est juste un truc pour effrayer les jeunes filles qui ont peur de ces normes petites btes ?


J'ai lu que ce post, j'ai horriblement peur des araignes et d'ailleurs, j'appelle limite les voisins quand je suis seule face  une araigne (aussi petite soit-elle).

La prochaine fois crase la d'abord avec l'aspi (au moins lui casser les pattes) et tu pourras l'aspirer en toute tranquilit.

----------


## Katyucha

Ooooh Elles sont mignones .....  les araignes !
Bande de mchantes filles !

----------


## Lung

> La prochaine fois crase la d'abord avec l'aspi


Sadique !
Que fait la SPA !?

----------


## LineLe

Et que font les hommes !
il faut bien qu'ils servent a quelque chose !
cette chose n'a rien  faire chez moi !

Et euh
franchement Harry, comment tu peux tenir cette araigne dans la main ! j'en ai des frissons rien que d'y penser....

PS : celle de ma salle de bains tait plus grosse

----------


## Katyucha

Les araignes comme tant d'autres betes, participent  l'co systme de notre belle terre....

----------


## LineLe

et tu peux me dire comment elle participe dans ma salle de bains ? qu'elle reste dehors...

(en plus je retrouve toutes ses congeneres dans la salle de bains...)

----------


## Katyucha

Tu crois franchement que c'est facile pour elle ? T'as vu le nombre de pattes  se laver, se manicurer ? c'est long ....

----------


## BiM

> Tu crois franchement que c'est facile pour elle ? T'as vu le nombre de pattes  se laver, se manicurer ? c'est long ....


Elles n'ont que 6 ou 8 pattes (je connais pas le nombre exact, disons 7)  se manucurer contre 20 ongles pour nous ! Alors je ne les plains pas  ::): 

[EDIT]En plus, est-ce que je squatte leur toiles d'araigne ou leurs tannire ?[/EDIT]

----------


## Katyucha

Elle t'en empeche pas  :;):

----------


## BiM

> Elle t'en empeche pas


Ben si je squatte, leur toile essaye de m'emprisonner et elles tentent de m'empoisonner, tout a pour me manger ! Et avec a, elles ne m'en empchent pas ?!

----------


## sango85

> Et que font les hommes !


 C'est pas faute d'avoir propos de l'aide pour *UNE* malheureuse araigne...  ::mouarf::  

D'ailleurs, comment va sa progniture ? Combien d'enfants ? Mangent-ils  leur faim ?  ::yaisse2::

----------


## LineLe

tant que sa progniture ne me croise pas elle va bien...
quelques unes ont dj fait un rgime "tong express" et peuvent dsormais se glisser dans un jean taille 1 mm.

----------


## Lung

> Elles n'ont que 6 ou 8 pattes (je connais pas le nombre exact, disons 7)


8.

----------


## straasha

perso je les ecrase avec une chaussure en faisant en sorte qu'elle s'y colle (faut parfois insister pour que le bide eclate et que le jus la colle a la chaussure) ensuite je nettoie la chaussure en etalant le cadavre le long de l'ouverture (fenetre ou porte) par laquelle je pense que l'araignee est rentree ainsi les futures pretendante (arraignee) a l'entree dans mon territoire sont averties de ce qu'elles risquent...

sinon le chat est tres efficace, une fois il y en a une grosse qui a tente une traverse du salon et ma mere n'a pas eu le temps de prendre un balai pour l'ecraser qu'elle s'est fait bouffee avec un doux bruit de gateaux sec...

----------


## BiM

> perso je les ecrase avec une chaussure en faisant en sorte qu'elle s'y colle (faut parfois insister pour que le bide eclate et que le jus la colle a la chaussure) ensuite je nettoie la chaussure en etalant le cadavre le long de l'ouverture (fenetre ou porte) par laquelle je pense que l'araignee est rentree ainsi les futures pretendante (arraignee) a l'entree dans mon territoire sont averties de ce qu'elles risquent...
> 
> sinon le chat est tres efficace, une fois il y en a une grosse qui a tente une traverse du salon et ma mere n'a pas eu le temps de prendre un balai pour l'ecraser qu'elle s'est fait bouffee avec un doux bruit de gateaux sec...


C'est vrai que mon chat aussi aime manger tout ce qui a beaucoup trop de pattes  mon got. C'est d'ailleurs son sport favori... Et mme son unique sport quand on ne compte pas la sieste videmment  ::):

----------


## Xtof68

Mais essayez donc d'imaginer  quoi vous ressemblez au travers des yeux  facettes d'un arachnode moyen !!! 
Nous devons leur apparatre comme absolument pouvantables....

----------


## _solo

ca me rassure de voir qu'il y a encore des gens arachnophobe , mais moi meme la photo je peut pas  ::oops::  

http://forums.futura-sciences.com/thread44045.html
http://fr.answers.yahoo.com/question...0073004AAnqCW9

----------


## Deadpool

> ca me rassure de voir qu'il y a encore des gens arachnophobe , mais moi meme la photo je peut pas


Bouh!




Voici Mimi, l'araigne paillasson fashion, elle a d'ailleurs sortie sa robe orange collection printemps-t 2007.


 ::aie::

----------


## BiM

AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH

----------


## LineLe

c'est le premier truc que j'ai vu ce matin...
je te deteste  ::evilred::  
Je serais d'avis de la lui faire manger ce soir... qu'en penses tu BiM?

----------


## BiM

Bonne ide, amne ton sac d'aspi  :;):

----------


## Yazoo70

la mme mais qui fait coucou de face !


sinon un lien ultra hardcore : mes sensibles s'abstenir!

----------


## Astartee

> sinon un lien ultra hardcore : mes sensibles s'abstenir!


*AAAAARGH !* j'ai cliqu ! mes yeux !!! mes pauvres yeux !!!

----------


## Yazoo70

> *AAAAARGH !* j'ai cliqu ! mes yeux !!! mes pauvres yeux !!!


J'avais prvenu!
C'est le tarif  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

> la mme mais qui fait coucou de face !
> 
> 
> sinon un lien ultra hardcore : mes sensibles s'abstenir!


Terrible ta photo Yazoo, j'adore.  ::D: 

J'ai trouv mon nouveau fond d'cran.  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

elle est pire que l'autre encore celle l !
j'ai sursaut  mon bureau !

BiM : j'aurais du prendre l'aspirateur entier, je pense qu'il aurait plus peur de l'aspirateur que de l'araigne qu'il pourrait contenir.......  ::roll::

----------


## Deadpool

> elle est pire que l'autre encore celle l !
> j'ai sursaut  mon bureau !
> 
> BiM : j'aurais du prendre l'aspirateur entier, je pense qu'il aurait plus peur de l'aspirateur que de l'araigne qu'il pourrait contenir.......


Rassure-moi, tu vas pas faire mentir ta signature quand mme?  ::mrgreen::  

Si?  :8O:  

Je sais pas si je vais venir ce soir finalement.  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Rassure-moi, tu vas pas faire mentir ta signature quand mme?  
> 
> Si?  
> 
> Je sais pas si je vais venir ce soir finalement.


non je faisais analogie avec les chats qui ont peur des aspirateurs  ::mouarf::  

t'inquite pas, je me dbrouille trs bien  mains nues

----------


## LineLe

Bon alors je tiens  prciser une petite chose, puisque je passe maintenant pour celle-qui-a-peur-des-araignes, certaines personnes ici prsentes sur ce forum (et qui se sont allgrement moqus de moi, je ne citerais pas de nom, mais ventuellement des pseudos si ncessaire) ont eu l'occasion de voir la photo floue du monstre en question ET ils ont admis qu'elle tait effectivement de taille honorable... L'un d'eux  mme trembl  l'ide qu'elle lui grimpe effectivement sur la main...
Voil
Donc je rpte, les petites araignes j'en fais mon affaire, mais les araignes issues de Tchernobyl c'est une autre histoire...

----------


## Xtof68

personne ne te critiquera ou ne rira de toi comme tant "celle qui a peur des araignes", car,  le faire, on deviendrait "celui qui se moque de celle qui a peur des araignes". Et a, ce n'est pas un qualificatif sympa

----------


## Harry

> Bon alors je tiens  prciser une petite chose, puisque je passe maintenant pour celle-qui-a-peur-des-araignes, certaines personnes ici prsentes sur ce forum (et qui se sont allgrement moqus de moi, je ne citerais pas de nom, mais ventuellement des pseudos si ncessaire) ont eu l'occasion de voir la photo floue du monstre en question ET ils ont admis qu'elle tait effectivement de taille honorable... L'un d'eux  mme trembl  l'ide qu'elle lui grimpe effectivement sur la main...
> Voil
> Donc je rpte, les petites araignes j'en fais mon affaire, mais les araignes issues de Tchernobyl c'est une autre histoire...


On peux voir la photo ?

J'ai pas vu ton araigne  ::cry::  Je t'ai montr la mienne alors montre moi la tienne  ::D:

----------


## Erwy

> L'un d'eux  mme trembl  l'ide qu'elle lui grimpe effectivement sur la main...


A l'poque ou j'etais gamin (et donc celle des jeux dbiles  ::aie::  ) ont avait un jeu particulirement debile  ::mouarf::  .
Il y avait plusieurs fourmilieres de fourmis rouges autour de la cour de mon cole, et le jeu constituait  "casser" une entre, pose sa main  l'endroit en question en evitant d'ecraser des fourmis, et rester le plus longtemps possibles avec sa main qui se recouvrait d'une arme de fourmis rouge en furie (ca remontait parfois sur l'avant bras) .
J'ai toujours gagn  ::aie::  , mme si j'hritais de 3-4 morsures  ::mouarf::   :;):

----------


## LineLe

> A l'poque ou j'etais gamin (et donc celle des jeux dbiles  ) ont avait un jeu particulirement debile  .
> Il y avait plusieurs fourmilieres de fourmis rouges autour de la cour de mon cole, et le jeu constituait  "casser" une entre, pose sa main  l'endroit en question en evitant d'ecraser des fourmis, et rester le plus longtemps possibles avec sa main qui se recouvrait d'une arme de fourmis rouge en furie (ca remontait parfois sur l'avant bras) .
> J'ai toujours gagn  , mme si j'hritais de 3-4 morsures


j'ai toujours su que t'tais pas tout  fait net  ::aie::  
ca me fait penser au mec de fight club qui se verse de la soude sur la main

Je peux pas vous montrer la photo, elle est sur mon tlphone, et comme j'ai un tlphone moisi, la photo est floue, et surtout je peux pas la rcuprer  ::?:

----------


## Katyucha

Pour avoir vu la photo .... mouarf , j'en ris encore depuis hier soir  ::aie::  

Kat, qui va se faire taper encore , prochainement ...

----------


## Mamilie

Ce que j'adore dans ce post c'est qu'on y trouve beaucoup d'hommes avec des jolies photos d'araignes qui se ventent de ne pas en avoir peur... Moi non plus j'ai pas peur des photos, pff!

AAAAAAAAAAAhhhhh une photo!

----------


## Erwy

> j'ai toujours su que t'tais pas tout  fait net


Pour les araignes , mon pre m'avait ramen d'un de ses voyages une tarentules (mortes et sous verres) que j'avais mis en face de mon lit comme a c'tait la premire chose que je voyais en me levant.

Ma chre et tendre, a refus qu'on la rapatrie chez nous et me l'a fait dcroch pour quand on passe des vacances dans la famille.

Pas juste  ::aie::

----------


## Katyucha

Certaines filles sursautent rien qu'en voyant une photo ... donc ^^

----------


## Mamilie

> Certaines filles sursautent rien qu'en voyant une photo ... donc ^^


Mouais a c'est pour faire plaisir aux mecs...

----------


## Commodore

alors envoie moi par MP une adresse postale o je pourrai t'envoyer une mygale bien velue  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ben_harper

> alors envoie moi par MP une adresse postale o je pourrai t'envoyer une mygale bien velue


Pas mal comme technique d'approche.

Tu devrais en parler  tes copains geek sans femmes  ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Commodore

l'efficacit prime  ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

> alors envoie moi par MP une adresse postale o je pourrai t'envoyer une mygale bien velue


japacompri...

----------


## Commodore

::aie::  
je vais t'envoyer une vraie araigne. on va voir si tu viens pas me parler dans l'arne aprs a  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

> Ce que j'adore dans ce post c'est qu'on y trouve beaucoup d'hommes avec des jolies photos d'araignes qui se ventent de ne pas en avoir peur... Moi non plus j'ai pas peur des photos, pff!
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAhhhhh une photo!


Personnellement, ce n'est pas du tout pour cela que j'ai post des photos d'araignes.

C'tait pour montrer qu'il existe de trs belles araignes quoi qu'on en dise, malgr la grande rpulsion que l'on peut prouver  leur vue.

De plus, a a dj t dit mais ce sont des animaux utiles  l'cosystme et qui ne vhiculent pas de maladie (contrairement aux moustiques), qui ne vous chercheront pas d'ennuis sauf bien videmment pour se dfendre (nous ne reprsentons pas des proies pour elles, elles nous voient comme un substrat, l encore contrairement aux moustiques).

Bref c'tait pour dfendre un peu ces bbtes.  ::D:  

Mais, si tu me mets dans la mme pice qu'une veuve noire ou une Theraphosa Leblondi, je reste pas.  ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

c'est un peu comme tre dans une pice avec une saloperie mortelle que tu risque de pas voir venir  ::?:

----------


## _solo

> Certaines filles sursautent rien qu'en voyant une photo ...


Moi je suis un mec et je sursaute quand je voit une photo d'araigner  ::langue::   et meme que je bloque l'affichage de quelconque photo en lisant ce thread  ::D:

----------


## Mamilie

Les filles aussi peuvent mordre...

----------


## Lung

> Les filles aussi peuvent mordre...


 ::mouarf::

----------


## Commodore

> Les filles aussi peuvent mordre...


et mme plus que les araignes  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Les filles aussi peuvent mordre...


La diffrence entre une morsure de fille et une morsure d'araigne c'est que celle de la fille peut tre plaisante.  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## LineLe

> La diffrence entre une morsure de fille et une morsure d'araigne c'est que celle de la fille peut tre plaisante.


c'est ce que j'allais dire
en gnral ces messieurs ne s'en plaignent pas....  ::aie::  

Attends moi j'arrive  ::dehors::

----------


## Mamilie

> Envoy par Descent
> 
> _La diffrence entre une morsure de fille et une morsure d'araigne c'est que celle de la fille peut tre plaisante._ 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> c'est ce que j'allais dire
> en gnral ces messieurs ne s'en plaignent pas....  
> ...


Moi aussi J'arrive...  ::dehors::  On va voir si tu rigoleras encore aprs... re-re- ::aie::

----------


## Katyucha

Quand mme .... c'est pas la petite bete qui va manger la grosse  ::): 

Erwy, tu as une photo? XD

----------


## Xtof68

Comment ? Ce thme est toujours d'actualit ? C'est presque inquitant, qu'un tel sujet perdure aussi longtemps....  ::mrgreen:: 

Bonne journe

----------


## loka

Et bien, dj 22 pages juste pour une araigne  ::mrgreen::  

Allez j'apporte ma petite contribution.
Ma belle-mre est aussi arachnophobe, et  chaque fois que celle-ci trouvait une araigne, c'tais un cri stridant qui se faisait entendre : "romainnnnnnnn" (c'est mon petit prnom ^^). Moi tel un chevalier servant j'arrivais (pas en courant, bien tranquille plutot, sinon c'est moins marrant) et je chassais la pauvre bte de la maison (oui car je respecte la pauvre bte quand mme).
Maintenant que je vit plus chez mes parents (enfin a fais un moment tout de mme :p), je me demande comment elle fait  ::mrgreen::  

Autre histoire venant de ma soeur, qui a t apprentie coiffeuse :
Un jour un gars s'est point pour se faire couper les cheveux (normal vous me direz chez le coiffeur...), et apparemment il avait l'air de pas s'tre laver les cheveux depuis longtemp, donc le lavage avant la coupe a t assez long.
La surprise arriva quand la coiffeuse (c'etais pas ma soeur mais une collegue) lui coupa les cheveux, un coup de ciseau et paf une centaine de petites araignes qui grouillent de partout sortent d'une espece de poche qui tait dans ses cheveux (elle a du couper la poche avec les ciseaux). Apparemment la coiffeuse  eut la peur de sa vie tant arachnophobe et n'a pas pu continuer  lui couper les cheveux mme apres un relavage et qu'il n'y ait plus les bbs araignes :p

Alors tu l'ouvre quand la poche, je veux savoir si elle est toujours dedans moi  ::roll::

----------


## Astartee

> La surprise arriva quand la coiffeuse (c'etais pas ma soeur mais une collegue) lui coupa les cheveux, un coup de ciseau et paf une centaine de petites araignes qui grouillent de partout sortent d'une espece de poche qui tait dans ses cheveux (elle a du couper la poche avec les ciseaux).


Mais mais mais c'est ignoble !  :8O:  
Pas spcialement le fait que a soit des _araignes_, mais rien que le fait d'avoir des _nids de bestioles_ dans les cheveux... moi j'aurais pas envie de mettre les mains dedans, c'est sr !

----------


## ben_harper

> Mais mais mais c'est ignoble !  
> Pas spcialement le fait que a soit des _araignes_, mais rien que le fait d'avoir des _nids de bestioles_ dans les cheveux... moi j'aurais pas envie de mettre les mains dedans, c'est sr !


Enfin bon j'ai entendu cette histoire dans tellement de rgions, et tellement de "une collgue de ma soeur", "une amie coiffeuse" etc... Que je penche plus pour la lgende urbaine.

Car  part un clochard qui dciderait d'aller chez le coiffeur aprs de longs mois d'abstinence, je ne vois pas trop !

----------


## Astartee

> Enfin bon j'ai entendu cette histoire dans tellement de rgions, et tellement de "une collgue de ma soeur", "une amie coiffeuse" etc... Que je penche plus pour la lgende urbaine.


Certes, d'ailleurs j'y ai pens fortement  :;): 
Mais bon, cette discussion n'est-elle pas l pour qu'on se raconte des histoires de bbtes ignobles et se faire frissonner de dgot tout seul devant son ordi au bureau ? Il ne faut pas oublier que tout a commenc avec l'araigne fantme de LineLe... ::aie::

----------


## loka

Il est vrai que ma soeur m'avait racont cette histoire et que je n'ai pas vrifier ses dires...

----------


## Katyucha

C'est pour viter cela que les filles vont si souvent chez le coiffeur  ::aie::

----------


## Astartee

Ouais, c'est a, on ne sait pas se laver les cheveux toutes seules  ::roll:: 

Ma Mman m'a emmene chez le coiffeur quand j'avais 6 ans, a a du me traumatiser car je n'y suis jamais retourne :p sauf deux fois pour me faire coiffer, les chignons "de gala" c'est pas vident  faire seule !

----------


## Katyucha

> Ouais, c'est a, on ne sait pas se laver les cheveux toutes seules 
> 
> Ma Mman m'a emmene chez le coiffeur quand j'avais 6 ans, a a du me traumatiser car je n'y suis jamais retourne :p sauf deux fois pour me faire coiffer, les chignons "de gala" c'est pas vident  faire seule !


En moins d'un quart d'heure non .... mais bon, une fille moins d'un quart d'heure dans la salle de bain, c'est rare

----------


## Mamilie

> En moins d'un quart d'heure non .... mais bon, une fille moins d'un quart d'heure dans la salle de bain, c'est rare


Je tiens  me rebeller sur cette affirmation. Ma salle de bain me sert  prendre ma douche, me brosser les dents, me donner un coup de brosse dans les cheveux et mettre un peu de mascara. Mon homme lui se rase, vide le chauffe eau puis se parfume s'enlve les poils rcalcitrants et chose  combien vitale met une heure  se plaquer les cheveux au gel.
Je pense que la salle de bain est utilise par monsieur les 3/4 du temps. C'est pourquoi j'insiste pour qu'on y installe 2 lavabos lors de la rnovation. Non mais, hein!  ::langue::

----------


## Yazoo70

> C'est pourquoi j'insiste pour qu'on y installe 2 lavabos lors de la rnovation. Non mais, hein!


Comme a, toi aussi tu pourra y passer des heures :p

----------


## Mamilie

> Comme a, toi aussi tu pourra y passer des heures :p


Typique comme rponse.
C'est plus pour lorsqu'on est attendu quelquepart que je puisse me prparer en temps et en heure. Car de plus en plus, on me pique la place puis aprs des heures de "bon t'as fini" puis un nettoyage de la glue et du dentifrice btonn sur le lavabo et un bref maquillage, je m'entends dire "on est jamais  l'heure avec toi!". Marre...

----------


## Maxoo

> Typique comme rponse.
> C'est plus pour lorsqu'on est attendu quelquepart que je puisse me prparer en temps et en heure. Car de plus en plus, on me pique la place puis aprs des heures de "bon t'as fini" puis un nettoyage de la glue et du dentifrice btonn sur le lavabo et un bref maquillage, je m'entends dire "on est jamais  l'heure avec toi!". Marre...


Les problmes de couple se rsolve  la maison, pas sur le forum !!  ::aie::

----------


## Xtof68

> Enfin bon j'ai entendu cette histoire dans tellement de rgions, et tellement de "une collgue de ma soeur", "une amie coiffeuse" etc... Que je penche plus pour la lgende urbaine.
> 
> Car  part un clochard qui dciderait d'aller chez le coiffeur aprs de longs mois d'abstinence, je ne vois pas trop !


une simple recherche sur le net permet de trouver moultes versions de la mme histoire, mais, comme d'habitude, il n'y a pas le moindre lment probant quant  la localisation, la date, ou quoi que ce soit qui puisse en tayer la crdibilit.

Une araigne qui niche dans la chevelure d'une personne, de quoi va-t'elle se nourrir ? Des pellicules ? A moins que cela ait tourn au microcosme avec un cosystme complet, je ne vois pas de proies possibles, et elle va crever de faim en deux temps trois mouvements.

----------


## Mamilie

> une simple recherche sur le net permet de trouver moultes versions de la mme histoire, mais, comme d'habitude, il n'y a pas le moindre lment probant quant  la localisation, la date, ou quoi que ce soit qui puisse en tayer la crdibilit.
> 
> Une araigne qui niche dans la chevelure d'une personne, de quoi va-t'elle se nourrir ? Des pellicules ? A moins que cela ait tourn au microcosme avec un cosystme complet, je ne vois pas de proies possibles, et elle va crever de faim en deux temps trois mouvements.


Oui mais peut tre qu'il y avait un nid de mouches en dessous... ::aie::  Mais bon au stade asticot a gratte un peu...
 ::dehors::

----------


## Katyucha

Je me dois de prendre la dfense des dames....

Oui, on en a marre d'attendre d'avoir la salle de bain MAIS

- on aime bien les emmerder sur ce thme quand mme
- mme si je suis archicontre le maquillage, on est bien content de les trouver si lgante  la sortie de la salle de bain

----------


## SnakemaN

Quelle mauvaise fois vidente  ::roll::  

fayot  ::aie::

----------


## Harry

> une simple recherche sur le net permet de trouver moultes versions de la mme histoire, mais, comme d'habitude, il n'y a pas le moindre lment probant quant  la localisation, la date, ou quoi que ce soit qui puisse en tayer la crdibilit.
> 
> Une araigne qui niche dans la chevelure d'une personne, de quoi va-t'elle se nourrir ? Des pellicules ? A moins que cela ait tourn au microcosme avec un cosystme complet, je ne vois pas de proies possibles, et elle va crever de faim en deux temps trois mouvements.


Il y  d'autres raisons : un plombier qui va faire un job dans les combles, quand il ressort on trouve de tout dans les cheveux par exemple !

----------


## LineLe

on trouve de tout
*ATTENTION, AMES SENSIBLES S'ABSTENIR*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_Z8PDKW19U

----------


## shadowmoon

> Une araigne qui niche dans la chevelure d'une personne, de quoi va-t'elle se nourrir ? Des pellicules ? A moins que cela ait tourn au microcosme avec un cosystme complet, je ne vois pas de proies possibles, et elle va crever de faim en deux temps trois mouvements.


elle peut se nourrir de lentes et de poux non ?

@ LineLe : belle bete, mais j'ai vu pire en afrique, un vers parasite qui peut faire 1m de long voir +

----------


## Xtof68

> Il y  d'autres raisons : un plombier qui va faire un job dans les combles, quand il ressort on trouve de tout dans les cheveux par exemple !


oui, mais bon, les combles, j'y ai plus souvent vu l'installateur du mt d'antenne parabolique ou le charpentier, le couvreur, l'lectricien, que le plombier : ce dernier n'y est mont qu'une fois (d'habitude il vit au sous-sol), parce que le haut de la colonne d'eau avait un problme.... et il tait chauve comme un oeuf, le type.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Xtof68

> elle peut se nourrir de lentes et de poux non ?
> 
> @ LineLe : belle bete, mais j'ai vu pire en afrique, un vers parasite qui peut faire 1m de long voir +


et tu penses que la personne qui a de telles scnes de chasse/prdation sur son cuir chevelu ne sent rien ? c'est les crotes qui isolent ????  ::mrgreen::

----------


## shadowmoon

> et tu penses que la personne qui a de telles scnes de chasse/prdation sur son cuir chevelu ne sent rien ? c'est les crotes qui isolent ????


mdr, c'etait de l'humour, pour continuer sur le theme "legende urbaine"







(au cas ce ne serait pas assez clair, c'est de l'ironie)

----------


## Xtof68

> mdr, c'etait de l'humour, pour continuer sur le theme "legende urbaine"
> 
> (au cas ce ne serait pas assez clair, c'est de l'ironie)



je l'ai pris comme tel, moi aussi j'tais ironique

----------


## shadowmoon

je l'avais bien compris, c'est pour ca que j'en avais rajoute une couche

----------


## SnakemaN

Bah a va trois post pour vous dire que vous etes d'accord, on avance.... ::lol::

----------


## Rakken

Pourtant la solution tait simple, il suffit d'aspirer cette lgende urbaine a coup d'aspirateur ^_^

----------


## Commodore

l'araigne qui est dedans se chargera du reste  ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

Pourquoi j'ai la tte qui me gratte depuis un peu plus d'une heure???

----------


## lou87

Parce que tu as visionn la vido interdit* AUX MES SENSIBLES*.

(Je dois dire que moi aussi, et je le regrette.... ::vomi::   ::oops::  )

----------


## Xtof68

J'aime bien le principe de l'insertion de ladite video. On poste un lien vers n'importe quoi, on l'intitule *INTERDIT AUX AMES SENSIBLES* et l'on peut parier que tout le monde y va.  ::mouarf:: 

Alors, qui a des dmangeaisons ????? ::king::

----------


## Lung

Heureusement que Websence m'interdit d'aller voir.

 :;):

----------


## Katyucha

> on trouve de tout
> *ATTENTION, AMES SENSIBLES S'ABSTENIR*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_Z8PDKW19U


J'aurais bien aim voir ta tte pendant que tu regardais ca  ::D:

----------


## Xtof68

> J'aurais bien aim voir ta tte pendant que tu regardais ca


 LineLe n'a pas ce genre de vers, elle aussi les retire  coup d'aspirateur.

----------


## Arnaud F.

Moi a me gratte dj avant de regarder la vido  ::aie:: 

Remarque, faudrait que je pense  me laver, j'ai ptetre aussi un nid d'araigne dans les cheveux...  ::mouarf:: 

[edit] N'empeche, je me demande comment cette dame  pu laisser s'incruster ce vers sans rien voir, surtout quand on voit le trou...

----------


## Davidbrcz

Une trs trs longue sieste ?

----------


## Commodore

c'est son ver solitaire qui s'ennuyait, il est all faire un tour  ::aie::

----------


## Astartee

> N'empeche, je me demande comment cette dame  pu laisser s'incruster ce vers sans rien voir, surtout quand on voit le trou...


Il tait sans doute plus petit quand il est rentr (?)

----------


## Davidbrcz

A votre avis , le vers screte quoi comme acide pour pouvoir passe la boite cranine ?
Car il a bien dut passer l'os l ,non ?

----------


## LineLe

je pense que c'est plus vraisemblablement un insecte qui a pondu son oeuf sous la peau. C'est tout
C'est trs courant.

----------


## Davidbrcz

Et ces insectes on les trouve o ? 
Pour ne pas que j'y mette les pieds

----------


## Harry

> A votre avis , le vers screte quoi comme acide pour pouvoir passe la boite cranine ?
> Car il a bien dut passer l'os l ,non ?


Non juste allong sous la peau et oui, comme le disais LineLe c'est gnralement un insecte qui viens pondre sous la peau.

----------


## Xtof68

> Non juste allong sous la peau et oui, comme le disais LineLe c'est gnralement un insecte qui viens pondre sous la peau.


 Mais non, si on regarde bien, c'est comme quand on presse un point noir : a sort sous une forme allonge et blanchtre, mais c'est pas un ver  ::vomi::

----------


## Astartee

Il n'a certainement pas pass la bote cranienne ! sinon on ne le sortirait pas comme a, et puis vous imaginez les dgts dans le cerveau ?  :8O: 

Il est juste sous la peau en effet, la madame a du finir par s'inquiter de cette drle de bosse mais elle ne s'en est pas rendu compte tout de suite...
Il y a en effet des tas de bestioles qui adorent pondre leurs oeufs chez des htes vivants ! Et pas mal d'histoires assez horribles. Je ne sais plus dans quel pays (peut-tre le Congo, tiens), il y a des vers qui vous rentrent dans les pieds si vous pataugez dans les marcages, et ressortent par la tte en faisant pas mal de dgts au passage...

Quand j'ai dit "Il tait sans doute plus petit quand il est rentr", j'avais en fait d'abord pens qu'il y tait rentr sous forme d'oeuf, mais j'avais hsit  le dire parce que... pour qu'il grossisse comme a, de quoi s'est-il nourri ? berk berk berk  ::cry::

----------


## Davidbrcz

de bout de cerveau  ::aie::   :8O:  ?

----------


## Harry

> Mais non, si on regarde bien, c'est comme quand on presse un point noir : a sort sous une forme allonge et blanchtre, mais c'est pas un ver


Regarde quand il le pose sur la table, on vois clairement que c'est une larve d'insecte (et pas un ver, jai dit que c'tais un ver moi ?  ::mouarf::  ).

----------


## Rakken

> Il y a en effet des tas de bestioles qui adorent pondre leurs oeufs chez des htes vivants !


J'ai vu un reportage trs srieux un jour, c'tait une enorme bestiole qui pondait ses oeufs  l'intrieur du ventre des gens, et a la fin, la crature sortait par le ventre. 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Xtof68

> Quand j'ai dit "Il tait sans doute plus petit quand il est rentr", j'avais en fait d'abord pens qu'il y tait rentr sous forme d'oeuf, mais j'avais hsit  le dire parce que... pour qu'il grossisse comme a, de quoi s'est-il nourri ? berk berk berk


je ne veux pas le savoir, na : il y a des limites  ma curiosit, et ces dernires me sont dictes par ce que mon estomac supporte.

----------


## Astartee

> J'ai vu un reportage trs srieux un jour, c'tait une enorme bestiole qui pondait ses oeufs  l'intrieur du ventre des gens, et a la fin, la crature sortait par le ventre.


Bizarrement j'avais compris avant de cliquer sur le lien  ::roll::

----------


## Mamilie

> Bizarrement j'avais compris avant de cliquer sur le lien


Oui mais c'tait aussi gros qu'un pachyderme. Je pense que toute personne ayant vu le "reportage" avait bien compris.

Ca me gratte plus mais alors j'ai un rhube d'enfer... Il y a peut tre un truc qui me mange le cerveau...

----------


## Astartee

> Je pense que toute personne ayant vu le "reportage" avait bien compris.


Je l'ai pas vu et je veux pas le voir, a m'empcherait de dormir  ::P:

----------


## LineLe

j'ai le coffret de la quadrilogie si tu veux

----------


## SnakemaN

> Je l'ai pas vu et je veux pas le voir, a m'empcherait de dormir


Boarf c'est rien d'extraordinaire, c'est l'ablation du cerveau de Paris Hilton, vu qu'elle s'en sert pas elle l'a vendu aux enchres

----------


## ben_harper

> Boarf c'est rien d'extraordinaire, c'est l'ablation du cerveau de Paris Hilton, vu qu'elle s'en sert pas elle l'a vendu aux enchres


Ils ont trouv quelque chose ???????

 ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

il ont enfin prouv l'existence de la matire noire  ::aie::  
 defaut d'en trouver de la grise

----------


## ben_harper

> il ont enfin prouv l'existence de la matire noire  
>  defaut d'en trouver de la grise


Pour les trous noirs ils avaient dj trouv les preuves avec ses vidos sur le net...

 ::dehors::

----------


## al1_24

> j'ai le coffret de la _quadrilogie_ si tu veux


_Ttralogie_ est un mot plus adapt... et n'est pas rserv  Wagner

----------


## LineLe

bah vi mais y a marqu "quadrilogy" dessus...

----------


## al1_24

> bah vi mais y a marqu "quadrilogy" dessus...


Tu es  moiti excusable alors.  ::mouarf:: 
C'est bien connu que les amricains ne parlent pas correctement le franais ::frenchy::

----------


## Maxoo

> Tu es  moiti excusable alors. 
> C'est bien connu que les amricains ne parlent pas correctement le franais


La fnac dit coffret Alien la "quadrilogie", elle a tort ??
parce que tetralogie, j'ai jamais vu.

----------


## Astartee

"logos" tant du grec, on pourrait logiquement s'attendre  ce que le prfixe utilis soit grec galement ("tetra") et non latin ("quadri")  :;): 

Je *pense* que "quadrilogie" est incorrect. N'tant pas un dictionnaire ambulant, je ne saurais videmment en tre sre ! Je me base, comme  mon habitude, sur "ce qui sonne le mieux"  ::aie::  

Remarquons que le mot "arachnide" vient aussi du grec, et qu'il ne faut pas le confondre avec "arachide", et que... hein quoi comment a on s'en fout ?

----------


## Maxoo

j'ai trouv : allons, instruisions nous.

trouv sur Wikipdia : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saga_%28%C5%93uvre%29




> # 2 - Dilogie
> # 3 - Trilogie
> # 4 - Ttralogie
> # 5 - Pentalogie
> # 6 - Hexalogie
> # 7 - Heptalogie
> # 8 - Octalogie
> # 9 - Ennealogie
> # 10 - Dcalogie
> ...

----------


## Rakken

Vous en connaissez beaucoup vous des coffrets "Heptacontakaitrilogie" ?

----------


## Commodore

dallas ?  ::aie::

----------


## Bebel

> Vous en connaissez beaucoup vous des coffrets "Heptacontakaitrilogie" ?


les feux de l'amours?

----------


## Maxoo

> dallas ?


Allez voir sur Wikipdia : C'est Lucky LUKE !!!

----------


## Rakken

En fait, Dallas, ce fameux univers impitoyable, ca se passe dans un sac d'aspirateur.  :8O:

----------


## Astartee

> Icosikaihenalogie [et autres mots du mme acabit]


c'est b le grec  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Rakken

Waw, il existe en vrai une Heptacontakaitrilogie. 

Ca, ca dchire.

----------


## SnakemaN

> Vous en connaissez beaucoup vous des coffrets "Heptacontakaitrilogie" ?


Goldorak ?  ::yaisse2::  Episodes de Goldorak

 ::yaisse1::   ::lun::   ::yaisse3::

----------


## Maxoo

> Goldorak ?  Episodes de Goldorak


C'est 74, pas 73 goldorak

----------


## SnakemaN

> C'est 74, pas 73 goldorak


ca dpend si on compte le ending ou pas  ::langue::  mauvaise langue  ::mouarf::

----------


## Commodore

donc une heptacontakaitetralogie  ::lun::

----------


## Mamilie

rien
j'voulais juste le 400me post
dsole ::dehors::

----------


## Rakken

> rien
> j'voulais juste le 400me post


 ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::  

Ca va lancer une course pour le 500eme moi j'dis !

----------


## Bakura

J'ai lu que la premire page, mais je partage galement ta phobie. Cette vido me fait froid dans le dos, et mme dans une bote, il est hors de question que je mette une main  ct !

Moi toutes les araignes, qu'elles soit grosses ou petites, me font peur, si j'en vois une, il faut que je m'loigne. Je n'arrive pas  la tuer avec un balai, car le balai n'tant pas plane, j'ai peur qu'en fait je ne l'a tue pas, mais qu'elle reste accroch dans le balai, je n'arrive pas non plus  tuer les araignes de taille moyenne (pour les toutes petites a va) avec des chaussons car j'ai l'impression de l'avoir sous le pied  chaque fois aprs. Donc  chaque fois c'est aspirateur, mais l le coup qu'elle ressorte a me fait peur  ::roll:: .

Mais le pire c'est sans aucun doute les abeilles. En t j'ouvre souvent ma fentre et quand une abeille rentre, rien  faire, je me barre vite de ma chambre, je ferme la porte et j'attends. Vridique : il y a de cela environ 9-10 mois, une abeille tait rentre dans ma chambre, et je suis rest presque 1H30, l'oreille contre la porte, jusqu' ce que je n'entende plus compltement le bruit de l'abeille, avant de rentrer...

EDIT : http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=r2gi0T...elated&search=

Je me sens mal rien qu'en la regardant  ::|: .

----------


## Mamilie

Puisqu'on est dans la srie Youtube.
Adoptez un mille-pattes contre les vilaines araignes...
 ::mouarf::

----------


## Bakura

> Puisqu'on est dans la srie Youtube.
> Adoptez un mille-pattes contre les vilaines araignes...


C'est pas beaucoup plus beau  ::|: . Surtout qu'il a l'air particulirement gros le mille pattes si on le compare  la mygale  ::|: .

----------


## Mamilie

> C'est pas beaucoup plus beau . Surtout qu'il a l'air particulirement gros le mille pattes si on le compare  la mygale .


Peuh penses-tu... Seulement 25  30cm  l'age adulte...

----------


## Bakura

> Peuh penses-tu... Seulement 25  30cm  l'age adulte...


Rien que a  ::|: . Tout compte fait, le chat de ton avatar semble tre tout  fait  mme de nous dbarasser de cette vermine  ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

> Rien que a . Tout compte fait, le chat de ton avatar semble tre tout  fait  mme de nous dbarasser de cette vermine


Ah oui elle est tout  fait capable de a (c'est une demoiselle)... Et de venir pleurer ensuite parce qu'elle s'est fait piquer dans tous les sens. Je ne compte plus le nombre de fois ou je lui ai retir un dard de gupe du nez ou des babines. Heureusement qu'elle mche toujours ce qu'elle mange, elle n'a encore jamais t piqu dans la gorge.

----------


## Bakura

> Ah oui elle est tout  fait capable de a (c'est une demoiselle)...


En tout cas elle est trs mignonne  ::): . Le truc c'est que sur la vido visiblement le chat peut tomber malade (mourir ?) s'il mange la queue du scorpion qui est remplie de venin, et c'est assez tonnant de voir qu'il est pas con du tout, et qu' la fin il laisse la queue.

En tout cas, manger un scorpion vivant, je le plain, a doit tre dgueu  ::aie::

----------


## Arnaud F.

> En tout cas elle est trs mignonne . Le truc c'est que sur la vido visiblement le chat peut tomber malade (mourir ?) s'il mange la queue du scorpion qui est remplie de venin, et c'est assez tonnant de voir qu'il est pas con du tout, et qu' la fin il laisse la queue.
> 
> En tout cas, manger un scorpion vivant, je le plain, a doit tre dgueu


Mais non, c'est pas "dgueu", c'est pleins de protines, de vitamines, de  ...  ::lol:: 

Bref, impressionnant quand mme, et oui c'est malin un chat, c'est pas si stupide que a (non je troll pas, je constate), moi c'est mon chien qui mange des gupes, abeilles et mouches, pas malin j'dois dire mais elle  (oui demoiselle inside  ::mrgreen:: ) ne c'est jamais faite piquer non plus  ::): 

Elle a meme  tent de bouffer un frelon une fois, heureusement, elle l'a psa eu et il c'est barr  ::roll::

----------


## Bakura

> Elle a meme  tent de bouffer un frelon une fois, heureusement, elle l'a psa eu et il c'est barr


En parlant de a, en Chine j'ai quand mme vu les scorpions vivants dans les marchs (non non, ce ne sont pas des rumeurs)... Mais bon je vous rassure, les chinois eux-mme avaient l'air assez dgouts (tout du moins les jeunes). En tout cas j'ai pas os got perso  ::aie::

----------


## Yazoo70

> En parlant de a, en Chine j'ai quand mme vu les scorpions vivants dans les marchs (non non, ce ne sont pas des rumeurs)... Mais bon je vous rassure, les chinois eux-mme avaient l'air assez dgouts (tout du moins les jeunes). En tout cas j'ai pas os got perso


Faut que je retrouve la video ou ils mangent des petites pieuvres vivantes.
Ils enroulent la machine autour d'un batonnt et hop ils mangent ca comme ca  ::D: 
A regarder, c'est vraiment crade, alors a manger.... (et a vomir ...).

----------


## LineLe

le pire que j'ai vu c'est une video d'une prparation de carpe qui se mangeait vivante... le corps tait frit d'une telle faon que le poisson restait vivant, et quand les gens commenaient  bequeter tu voyais la pauvre bte qui essayait encore de respirer.......  ::cry::

----------


## Yazoo70

> le pire que j'ai vu c'est une video d'une prparation de carpe qui se mangeait vivante... le corps tait frit d'une telle faon que le poisson restait vivant, et quand les gens commenaient  bequeter tu voyais la pauvre bte qui essayait encore de respirer.......


Ca doit etre vraiment crade a bouffer si elle respire puisqu'elle n'est pas vide... oO. J'imagine mme pas les odeurs  ::vomi::

----------


## LineLe

> Ca doit etre vraiment crade a bouffer si elle respire puisqu'elle n'est pas vide... oO. J'imagine mme pas les odeurs


je crois qu'il la vidait... je sais plus
c'tait horrible...
c'tait en Asie, je ne retrouve plus la vido

----------


## Yazoo70

Ouais, techniquement si elle est vide, il y a quand mme une chance sur 21354131^5424574 qu'elle survive  a, donc elle doit pas tre totalement vide.
Faut qu'ils gardent au moins le coeurs, les branchies/oues, etc... :p

----------


## Astartee

On part sur la torture d'animaux, l...

Je ne sais pas si c'est encore en usage, mais il parat qu'en Chine on prpare la viande d'ours de la faon suivante :
- prenez un ours vivant
- plongez lui la patte dans l'huile bouillante quelques temps
- tuez, prparez, mangez
(le stress leur donnerait meilleur got...)

Je dcline toute responsabilit concernant l'exactitude de cette anecdote / lgende urbaine

----------


## SnakemaN

> (le stress leur donnerait meilleur got...)


Bah en Chine ils empalent bien les chiens vivant sur les trottoirs (vu lors d'un festival VISA pour l'image) pour les vider de leurs sang et les faire souffrir car la viande est pleine d'adrnaline aprs....

(edit) j'ai retrouv un lien
Ames tres sensible s'abstenir
http://www.animalsasia.org/index.php...enupos=2&lg=fr





> Je dcline toute responsabilit concernant l'exactitude de cette anecdote / lgende urbaine


Ce n'est hlas pas une lgende.... ::(:

----------


## Xtof68

> On part sur la torture d'animaux, l...
> 
> Je dcline toute responsabilit concernant l'exactitude de cette anecdote / lgende urbaine


h, hoooo, et la torture du _moi_ qui suis en train de lire a alors que je suis en pleine digestion ?? la "surenchre du dgueulasse", je peux la faire aussi, et inventer une ethnie qui mange les yeux, frits, des ragondins arboricoles,  mme les orbites des bestioles. Quoi ? comment on frit l'oeil d'un rongeur sans le sortir ? fastoche : on verse de l'huile de vidange, chauffe  300C, dans les oreilles, et on attend un peu....

C'est pas la peine de poursuivre l'escalade dans l'abjection, merci, je jette l'ponge (aprs avoir  ::vomi::  dedans)

----------


## SnakemaN

C'est pas faux Xtof, mais on s'loigne un peu des araigne, bien qu'on en consomme aussi de part le monde...
pourtant j'ai toujours cru que les poils d'araigne taient "toxique" pour l'homme et je ne parle pas de son venin pour certaine  :8O:

----------


## Commodore

eurk!
heureusement que j'ai pas la nause facilement... c'est peu apptissant...
et heureusement que j'ai vu a APRES manger

----------


## LineLe

je vous trouve bien fragiles messieurs...  :8O:

----------


## Commodore

::langue::  j'ai l'estomac dlicat

----------


## Astartee

C'est vrai qu'on pourrait changer de sujet et revenir aux araignes... comment s'en dbarasser, etc...
Moi je les coince dans les poils de la balayette, je cours aux toilettes, je les jette dedans, un petit bout de PQ par dessus pour faire du poids (sinon elles flottent et restent dans la cuvette), et je tire la chasse.
Elles ont peut-tre une chance de s'en sortir, ou peut-tre pas (je ne connais pas vraiment l'anatomie des tuyauteries), mais au moins elles ne sont plus dans ma chambre !

a va l c'est correct comme sujet ?  ::P: 

@Xtof : je n'ai rien invent non plus, j'en ai entendu parler srieusement, comme quoi une association essayait de faire cesser cette pratique "barbare"... mais mon objectivit m'obligeait  prciser qu'au fond je ne savais pas si cette histoire tait vraie

----------


## Xtof68

> je vous trouve bien fragiles messieurs...


h, c'est quand mme beaucoup (!!!) plus abject que la vue d'une simple araigne, l, non ? l on parle de maltraiter des bestioles vivantes, pour les bouffer dans une dbauche de cruaut, de sanguinolence et d'abjection dont la seule vocation fait tourner de l'oeil  n'importe quel psychopathe.

----------


## SnakemaN

> ... dont la seule vocation fait tourner de l'oeil  n'importe quel psychopathe.


A ben ca va bien moi, pas de soucis c'est pas pire qu'un beaksteak sauf que t'a jou a la baballe avec il y 5min auparavant mais c'est tout.... ::roll::

----------


## Xtof68

> C'est vrai qu'on pourrait changer de sujet et revenir aux araignes... comment s'en dbarasser, etc...
> Moi je les coince dans les poils de la balayette, je cours aux toilettes, je les jette dedans, un petit bout de PQ par dessus pour faire du poids (sinon elles flottent et restent dans la cuvette), et je tire la chasse.
> Elles ont peut-tre une chance de s'en sortir, ou peut-tre pas (je ne connais pas vraiment l'anatomie des tuyauteries), mais au moins elles ne sont plus dans ma chambre !
> 
> a va l c'est correct comme sujet ? 
> 
> @Xtof : je n'ai rien invent non plus, j'en ai entendu parler srieusement, comme quoi une association essayait de faire cesser cette pratique "barbare"... mais mon objectivit m'obligeait  prciser qu'au fond je ne savais pas si cette histoire tait vraie



TRES correct, le sujet.  ::):  
et pour ce qui est de cette pratique, je reois rgulirement des mails d'un ami spcialiste dans la non-lecture de hoaxbuster. Lui, il gobe tout. Moi non (lol)

----------


## Astartee

> c'est pas pire qu'un beaksteak sauf que t'a jou a la baballe avec il y 5min auparavant mais c'est tout....


Euuuuuh
Le problme n'est pas qu'il s'agisse d'un chien (enfin pour certains peut-tre que si _aussi_) mais qu'il soit sciemment tortur avant consommation.
Jouer  la baballe, d'accord (enfin si tu fais a tu es tout de mme un peu bizarre). Jouer  l'empal et  l'corch vivant... euh...  ::vomi::  





> et pour ce qui est de cette pratique, je reois rgulirement des mails d'un ami spcialiste dans la non-lecture de hoaxbuster. Lui, il gobe tout. Moi non (lol)


L je ne me suis pas lance dans une recherche pour vrifier mes sources. Mais sinon, de faon gnrale,  je passe assez rgulrement sur hoaxbuster, particulirement lorsque je viens de recevoir un mail dbile d'un de mes contacts, comme a je lui peut lui renvoyer directement le lien qui va bien pour lui expliquer sa btise[*]  :;):  Le plus ch** c'est que ces personnes, outre me polluer ma bote, transmettent mon adresse  toutes leurs connaissances... J'aime pas les gens qui se servent d'internet  mauvais escient !  ::furieux:: 

[*] sur le coup je suis suffisamment nerve pour penser trs trs fort "connerie"... heureusement je me retiens, alors je parle dans ma rponse de "navet"  ::P:

----------


## ben_harper

> je crois qu'il la vidait... je sais plus
> c'tait horrible...
> c'tait en Asie, je ne retrouve plus la vido


Si ils la vidaient, sur qu'elle tait morte.
Mais ayant moi mme dj vid une carpe, je confirme qu'elle peut encore bouger pas mal aprs avoir t compltement vide. Ca fait d'ailleurs tout drle la premire fois  ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

c'est vrai. tout aussi vrai que si on coupe la tte  un poulet vivant il peut encore se sauver en courant  ::aie::  
c'est un phnomne nerveux. un genre de "reflexe" je crois...
a fait quand meme tout drole la premiere fois, pour reprendre les mots de ben_harper

----------


## Mamilie

> Bah en Chine ils empalent bien les chiens vivant sur les trottoirs (vu lors d'un festival VISA pour l'image) pour les vider de leurs sang et les faire souffrir car la viande est pleine d'adrnaline aprs....
> 
> (edit) j'ai retrouv un lien
> Ames tres sensible s'abstenir
> http://www.animalsasia.org/index.php...enupos=2&lg=fr
> 
> 
> 
> Ce n'est hlas pas une lgende....


 ::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry::

----------


## Rakken

Sinon, moi, l'autre jour, j'ai sauvagement croqu dans une pomme, qui aprs avoir eu la peau arache, s'est faite trancher en plusieurs morceaux et finalement, a t plac dans un four a 180 avec ses congnres, noy dans un liquide trange et sucr et pos sur de la pate sable. 

J'me f'rai presque peur parfois, tellement j'suis violent.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Xtof68

je me rpte : on en revient  ces araignes, ou bien on continue la surenchre dans le gore ???

----------


## Rakken

Oui, je sais... j'ai t un peu violent sur ce coup l... dsol...  ::aie:: 
 ::dehors::

----------


## loka

> je me rpte : on en revient  ces araignes, ou bien on continue la surenchre dans le gore ???


euuuh choix 2  ::aie::

----------


## SnakemaN

> je me rpte : on en revient  ces araignes,


* Araigne, fracheur pistache, radis noir.*

Prparation : 1 heure. Cuisson : 35 minutes. Difficult : Moyen. Cot : Plat de fte

INGREDIENTS
Pour 4 personne(s)

Pour l'araigne:
- Une araigne femelle de 2kg
- Gros sel
- 1 dl d'eau de source

 Pour le parfait pistache:
- 25g de saccharose
- 130g d'eau
- 3 jaunes d'oeufs
- 70g de pte de pistache
- 4 feuilles de glatine
- 20 g de crme uht
- 150g de crme uht fouette
- 4 blancs d'oeufs monts en neige
- 100 g de pistaches concasses 

Le radis noir:
- 3 radis noir
- 2 comprim de vitamine c

La vinaigrette de pistache:
- 1 CS de pte de pistache
- sel, poivre
- 3 cl de vinaigre balsamique blanc
- 10cl d'huile de pistache
- 10cl de ppin de raisin
- 20cl d'huile d'olive
- fleur de sel
- 1 petite boite d'oeufs de saumon

PREPARATION

Pour l'araigne:

Cuire 25 min  l'eau bouillante sale l'araigne femelle de 2kg puis la dcortiquer, trier pour liminer les cartilages et rserver, rassembler les parties crmeuses dans un blender avec un peu d'eau de source, mixer et chinoiser puis rserver.

Pour le parfait pistache :

Porter  120c  25g de saccharose et 130g d'eau, verser sur les jaunes foisonns et fouetter jusqu' refroidissement total, incorporer 70g de pte de pistache puis 4 feuilles de glatine pralablement ramollies puis fondu dans 20 g de crme uht, arer avec 150g de crme uht fouette et 4 blancs d'oeufs monts en neige. Dresser en cercle inox parsemer de pistaches concasses et bloquer au conglateur.

Pour la julienne de radis noir:

 Tailler une fine julienne avec les 3 radis noir. Blanchir 20 sec 1/3 de cette julienne,rafrachir et rserver dans de l'eau et de la vitamine c, rserver les 2/3 restant dans de l'eau et vitamine c.

Pour la vinaigrette de pistache:

Rassembler la pte de pistache, sel poivre et vinaigre balsamique blanc.
Dtendre puis incorporer 10cl d'huile de pistache, 10cl de ppin de raisin et 20cl d'huile d'olive, mulsionner et rserver.

Pour le dressage:

Au centre d'une assiette ronde poser un cercle de parfait, disposer la chair d'araigne mle de corail et d'huile d'olive, surmonter le tout de radis noir cuits et crus runis, dcercler, arroser dlicatement et harmonieusement de vinaigrette pistache et poser quelques grains d'oeufs de saumon et de fleur de sel sur les fils de radis. 

Bon apptit  ::P:  

ps: On parle bien d'araigne......de mer  ::mrgreen::  
http://www.interet-general.info/IMG/...e-de-Mer-1.jpg
http://www.ifremer.fr/envlit/photos/.../photo36_2.jpg

(edit) : pour ceux qui ont un doute c'est une recette de Jullian Pekle du restaurant "Les Corbires"  Saint-Malo !

vu la : http://www.750g.com/fiche_de_cuisine.2.123.6761.htm

----------


## Astartee

Pour ceux qui n'aiment pas du tout les araignes, mme marines, une araigne ambiance Halloween et bon enfant:




> Pour 6 personnes
> 175 g de chocolat1 cuillere  soupe de lait150 g de beurre4 ufs150 g de sucre en poudre1 sachet de sucre vanill100 g de farine100 g damandes en poudre2 pinces de sel
> Pour le glaage :
> 100 g de chocolat  croquer + 100 g pour les copeaux100 g de beurre100 g de sucre glacePour la dcoration :
> un paquet de rglisse40 g de pte damande blanche
> 
> Faire fondre le chocolat au bain-marie avec une cuillere  soupe de lait. Hors du feu, ajouter les 4 jaunes dufs, le beurre, le sucre en poudre et le sucre vanill. Mlanger puis ajouter la farine, la poudre damandes. Battre les ufs en neige avec le sel et les incorporer  la pte. Bien mlanger le tout. 
> Beurrer et fariner un moule. Y verser la pte et laisser cuire environ 55 minutes  four moyen. Dmouler le gteau et le laisser refroidir.
> 
> ...







> 25g de saccharose


Moi d'abord j'ai pas de saccharose dans mes placards, j'ai que du sucre  ::roll:: 

Sinon, en voyant une recette d'araigne, j'ai d'abord pens  du boeuf, mme si l'expression "araigne femelle" m'a laisse perplexe  ::mrgreen::  



> Araigne, Viande classe en premire catgorie, muscle de forme irrgulire situ dans le haut de la cuisse. Utilisation en grillades.

----------


## Bakura

> C'est vrai qu'on pourrait changer de sujet et revenir aux araignes... comment s'en dbarasser, etc...
> Moi je les coince dans les poils de la balayette, je cours aux toilettes, je les jette dedans, un petit bout de PQ par dessus pour faire du poids (sinon elles flottent et restent dans la cuvette), et je tire la chasse.
> Elles ont peut-tre une chance de s'en sortir, ou peut-tre pas (je ne connais pas vraiment l'anatomie des tuyauteries), mais au moins elles ne sont plus dans ma chambre !


Peut-tre qu'elles peuvent ressortir des toilettes :p. Je ne sais pas si c'est vrai au faux, mais j'avais lu ou entendu quelque part qu'un jour, chez un gars, un serpent avait remont les tuyauteries et ressortie des toilettes  ::|: . J'ose mme pas imaginer la peur s'il tait dessus  ::|: .

----------


## yepAccess

> Peut-tre qu'elles peuvent ressortir des toilettes :p. Je ne sais pas si c'est vrai au faux, mais j'avais lu ou entendu quelque part qu'un jour, chez un gars, un serpent avait remont les tuyauteries et ressortie des toilettes . J'ose mme pas imaginer la peur s'il tait dessus .


Je confirme, ayant vecu dans une zone tropicale, jai deja vu un serpent remonter des toilettes, dailleurs un ami sappretait a sy installer.
Cependant, il sagit de vieux modele de toilettes, sur la base d'une fosse scpetique et non pas d egouts. Ce qui veut dire que (desole pour ce ki mangent) les dechets reste dans la fosse jusquau remplissage et on vide avec une sorte de camion citerne. Dailleurs a chaque "vidage" on samuse a balancer des sortes d'asticots dans la fosse, lobjectif est ke ces asticots "consomme" les dechet pour se nourir. C'est clair que quand la fosse est presk pleine le spectacle n'est pas tres attrayant.
Je suppose ke le  serpent a du se retrouver dans les wc  et tomber par accident dans la fosse.

AMES SENSIBLES NE PAS LIRE LA SUITE  ::): 
Bon a part ca, de passage en afrik du nord lon ma fait voir un documentaire, ou une tribue vivant en foret samusait a capturer des singes vivants. Ils avaient une sorte de table ronde avec un trou au milieu il placait le singe en dessous avec lextremite du crane qui sort du trou et ils samusait a casser le crane et a deguster la cervelle du singe cru et vivant. C'est horrible.
 ::calim2::  

De toute facon en general toutes ses bestioles ne cherche pas a manger lhomme alors jatted impatiemmet l'ouverture du sac.
A+

----------


## Bakura

> Je confirme, ayant vecu dans une zone tropicale, jai deja vu un serpent remonter des toilettes, dailleurs un ami sappretait a sy installer.
> Cependant, il sagit de vieux modele de toilettes, sur la base d'une fosse scpetique et non pas d egouts. Ce qui veut dire que (desole pour ce ki mangent) les dechets reste dans la fosse jusquau remplissage et on vide avec une sorte de camion citerne. Dailleurs a chaque "vidage" on samuse a balancer des sortes d'asticots dans la fosse, lobjectif est ke ces asticots "consomme" les dechet pour se nourir.


Ok, donc normalement ya plus de risques avec les systmes d'aujourd'hui.




> C'est clair que quand la fosse est presk pleine le spectacle n'est pas tres attrayant.


Je confirme, pas plus tard qu'hier je suis pass devant un de ces camions, c'est assez affreux l'odeur  ::|: .

----------


## Davidbrcz

Chez moi on a une fosse qu'on avid ya pas tres longtemp.
Ma mre ne l'avait pas vid depuis 25 ans.
Ca ne sentait rien du tout.
Si , Si je vous jure.

(Il me semble qu'on s'carte un peu du sujet)

----------


## LP-mpascolo

Behhh les araignes !!!

----------

